# Lettera all'amante di mia moglie



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

a Michele

...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le 
storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di 
quella... che si, il marito era proprio speciale ma speciale speciale, 
eppure...! lo so che mi rispetti anche perchè rispettando me, non offendi
 lei ed è questo che pensi. la coscienza è pulita. magari da solo, affacciandoti
 al terrazzo o guardando il letto sfatto lo so che ti è capitato di sorridere.
 io non ho mai riso di te, anzi ti ho visto e sentito triste. immagino in fondo
 una grande solitudine che con il tempo si è andata a formare, gli amici e le 
donne, tante... ma poi niente di concreto e le lezioni e gli orari, un
 occhio all'orologio e uno alle studentesse che ti passano davanti e tutto quel
 tempo libero di pomeriggio con un figlio che ormai non ha più bisogno di te. che 
fare? la vita scorre e gli anni sulle spalle cominciano a farsi sentire.
 allora provare ancora e non importa un cazzo se sulla vita di un altro. mi ha 
raccontato di te e di come sei bravo, un esperto. il sesso stupendo mai
 fatto prima cosi e poi che durata! romantico e porco quanto basta e affettuoso e 
smielato da mulino bianco e poi attenzioni e gesti, l'accappatoio caldo
 dopo il letto e la doccia e parole e parole e parole. l'amore anche quello
 tantissimo come un fiume che scorre, e se è vero posso immaginare quanto stai
 soffrendo. eppure non serve se è vero e io gli credo che tu non saresti mai esistito
 se non ci fossi stato io eppure non serve se tu o un altro sarebbe stata la 
stessa cosa per lei. non era te che cercava ma me in un te. sei un
 assassino.un assassino di emozioni e di sentimenti. sulle nostre emozioni in crisi e 
confuse hai cercato la tua felicità come un cecchino che spara su di una
 folla, impermeabile a un dolore non suo, al dolore di un estraneo. eri lucido per 
capire e solo da te poteva arrivare un altro gesto forse quel gesto che ci 
avrebbe salvato quando ancora potevi. le prede erano lì ferite non deve
 essere stato difficile colpire. non credo che lei sia felice ora, come non lo era 
prima. non credo sia felice tu ora come non lo sono io adesso. hai
 strappato pezzi profondi della nostra vita e te ne sei cibato. nel sapere della
 nostra quotidianetà hai cercato una sensazione di appartenenza e di vita, non
 importa se vissuta. le visitine sotto casa, le date importanti e gli anniversari e
 i compleanni e i ricordi e le emozioni, la carne e il sudore i gemiti e
 l'odore. vorrei darti il resto, quello che è rimasto, brandelli di vita, quello che
 non sai, quello che ancora volevi, per renderti sazio.
 una giornata al mare e poi mangiare sul quel ristorante da dove il mare si vede tutto,
 si proprio lì quel tavolo va bene perchè c'è il sole che ci riscalda tanto... ancora il
 campeggio, montare una tenda e preparare tutto, lei che si occupa del dormire, io
 dello spazio cucina, nostro figlio è lì accanto e gioca con un pezzo di legno...
 dio come è forte! presto andremo in spiaggia, dove il mare è blu e limpido
 oppure quella bellissima isola, sulla costa croata e quel vento pesante e
 caldissimo che ci accarezzava il viso e scompigliava i capelli, sai era sera e
 camminavamo mano nella mano. l'amore impacciato fatto in macchina strettissimi e il
 freddo che faceva e lei che portava una copertina per scaldarci dopo abbracciati e
 un milione di altri ricordi, i progetti e il futuro, le speranze e le
 delusioni, quando la vita non và c'ero io c'era lei ed ancora la voglia sempre
 di un viaggio insieme a cercare altre isole come se sempre ci fosse di più. non
 sono solo più miei questi ricordi, non sono più suoi e nel darli a te sono
 diventati di tutti. poi i pensieri scontati e banali, quelli da piazza, da strada o
 in metro mentre torni a casa, pensieri e frasi che mai vorresti dire, che
 tutti abbiamo e con cui lottiamo e non volerla pensare cosi ma la vita ti dice
 che quei pensieri hanno un senso. e allora le donne sono tutte puttane,
 l'amore vero non esiste, il mondo è più brutto e crudele... anche più di quanto 
pensavi. nessuna doccia fredda e non ho aperto gli occhi come stai pensando
 tu. ho solo smesso di vedere. cosi è stato ed è cosi che doveva essere.

Mario


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


manco ho letto perche' me basta er titolo...

ma sei scemo e l'infermiere con la pillolina e' in ritardo?

ahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Febbraio 2012)

Capisco il tuo dolore e la tua delusione ma mi chiedo..ma perchè invece di michele non la scrivi a tua moglie?
Dalla lettera lei pare una figurante e non la protagonista.


----------



## Melania .....cancellata (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Mi hai raggelato. 
Mi piacerebbe che ci raccontassi qualcos'altro di te.
Ciao


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Melania .....cancellata ha detto:


> Mi hai raggelato.
> Mi piacerebbe che ci raccontassi qualcos'altro di te.
> Ciao


Concordo


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


bello


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Scusa Marie' una curiosita'....

ma sto Michele e' un Lucano?

(non l'amaro, anche se in questo caso ...vabbe' lassamo perde)...

ahahahahahah

ora se permetti, un messaggio in codice:

Cumba' addo' sta'??? e arrcurdt' ca' m' si' semp piaciut'...

ahahahahahahahaahhaah

fine messaggio....(e non messaggio fine)...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Mi spiace tanto per il Non Registrato, ma credo che a Michele tutte queste parole, gli siano ampiamente, come dicono nei salotti letterari del New England, arimbarzate in pieno.

Quando ha chiuso la mail la prima cosa che ha pensato è stata: Si vabbè, intanto però me la scopavo.

Caro Non Registrato (Ve mettete un nome qualsiasi per favore, Non Registrato è bruttissimo), hai fatto bene a scrivere quelle parole, ma solo se scrivendo a lui, intendevi farlo a te stesso.


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

scusa ma non mi sembra una bella idea concentrare la propria attenzione sull'amante della moglie
non capisco, tu vorresti parlagli? o era solo uno sfogo? (spero!)


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi spiace tanto per il Non Registrato, ma credo che a Michele tutte queste parole, gli siano ampiamente, come dicono nei salotti letterari del New England, arimbarzate in pieno.
> 
> Quando ha chiuso la mail la prima cosa che ha pensato è stata: Si vabbè, intanto però me la scopavo.
> 
> Caro Non Registrato (Ve mettete un nome qualsiasi per favore, Non Registrato è bruttissimo), hai fatto bene a scrivere quelle parole, ma solo se scrivendo a lui, intendevi farlo a te stesso.


ma perche' l'ha mandata sul serio?....non era solo un'intenzione?

ma come si fa a sputtanarsi cosi' i gia' pochi punti che si hanno...boh?

(aspe' che leggo....)


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manco ho letto perche' me basta er titolo...
> 
> ma sei scemo e l'infermiere con la pillolina e' in ritardo?
> 
> ahahahah


Non è indispensabile intervenire in un forum quando non si ha niente da dire.
Prova a parlare con qualcuno, forse ti toglierà l'ossessione di affondare il forum.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

nun ja faccio....scusate...


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è indispensabile intervenire in un forum quando non si ha niente da dire.
> Prova a parlare con qualcuno, forse ti toglierà l'ossessione di affondare il forum.


beh uno un po' piu' sveglio avrebbe capito dal mio stringato rigo, che coinvolgere l'amante e' una cazzata stellare....

te hai bisogno evidentemente della Treccani per arrivarci?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh uno un po' piu' sveglio avrebbe capito dal mio stringato rigo, che coinvolgere l'amante e' una cazzata stellare....
> 
> te hai bisogno evidentemente della Treccani per arrivarci?


L'unica cosa a cui non arrivo è comprendere il motivo dei tuoi interventi.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'unica cosa a cui non arrivo è comprendere il motivo dei tuoi interventi.


se sei Mario non stento a crederlo...

e Michele te confesso che me sta piu' simpatico...


----------



## JON (29 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non mi sembra una bella idea concentrare la propria attenzione sull'amante della moglie
> non capisco, tu vorresti parlagli? o era solo uno sfogo? (spero!)


Sembra come se volesse renderlo partecipe del suo dolore, ma non è solo questo.
Un po' come la vittima entrata, suo malgrado, in confidenza col carnefice autore del suo dolore. Come se si apettasse qualcosa da lui.

Forse vuole instillare nell'altro quella parte di responsabilità che lo coinvolge. Ma questo è solo il suo punto di vista perchè l'altro, dal suo canto, non si sente coinvolto come lui crede. Ed è proprio una questione di responsabilità, l'altro ha avuto rapporti con la moglie ed è a tutti gli effetti un impunito. Può perseguirlo solo facendo leva sui suoi sensi di colpa ma il tutto resta fine a se stesso.

Resterà un impunito.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'unica cosa a cui non arrivo è comprendere il motivo dei tuoi interventi.


ah un'altra robina che sto collegando...

l'altra notte per poco tempo c'e' stata una che smaniava implorando ad un certo Michele de ritorna', che era l'omo della sua vita e che amava solo lui....

tu ne sai niente de sto teatrino??....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah un'altra robina che sto collegando...
> 
> l'altra notte per poco tempo c'e' stata una che smaniava implorando ad un certo Michele de ritorna', che era l'omo della sua vita e che amava solo lui....
> 
> ...


colleghi male. la sera ho ben altro da fare. e pure adesso.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> colleghi male. la sera ho ben altro da fare. e pure adesso.


s'e' visto il tuo da fare....guadagnare punti per la raccolta....ahahahahah

comunque damme retta, se nun sei un cornuto fake, indaga, perche' allora ce sta n'inondazione de fenomeni targati Michele...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire.....


----------



## Amarax (29 Febbraio 2012)

*Mario*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Questa sensazione è la più brutta in un tradimento. E' perdere il proprio passato. Perdere l'essere una coppia.
Mario ti capisco. Capisco la tua voglia di far sapere all'altro cosa ha fatto a TE. A te marito. Ma è inutile. E' lei il problema. Lei che si è lasciata confondere e distrarre da un altro. Che si chiama Michele ma poteva essere chiunque altro. Lasciala. Lasciala sola. Vedi che fa.


----------



## Sole (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...



Posso immaginare come tu ti senta adesso. Nelle tue parole si legge una grande amarezza, com'è giusto che sia, in fondo. Quello che non capisco è perchè tu abbia scelto di scrivere qui, su questo forum, anzichè scrivere a lui. Cosa ti aspetti da questo sfogo? Cosa stai cercando?


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso immaginare come tu ti senta adesso. Nelle tue parole si legge una grande amarezza, com'è giusto che sia, in fondo. Quello che non capisco è perchè tu abbia scelto di scrivere qui, su questo forum, anzichè scrivere a lui. Cosa ti aspetti da questo sfogo? Cosa stai cercando?


forse preferisce sta storiella a quella dell'altra sera poi abortita...

vai a sape'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> forse preferisce sta storiella a *quella dell'altra sera poi abortita*...
> 
> vai a sape'...
> 
> ahahahahah


Cioè? C'era un'altra versione che poi è stata cancellata?


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cioè? C'era un'altra versione che poi è stata cancellata?


ma si' l'ho scritto sopra....

una che smaniava pe' sto Michele e voleva fa' solo co' lui patapim e patapam...

un fenomeno...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma si' l'ho scritto sopra....
> 
> una che smaniava pe' sto Michele e voleva fa' solo co' lui patapim e patapam...
> 
> ...


Ma dai? Non lo sapevo... non l'ho vista.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai? Non lo sapevo... non l'ho vista.


nun te sei persa un cazzo....

fidate...

ahahahahah


----------



## tradito77 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Caro Mario,

trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione, avevo preparato anch'io una bella letterina per il terzo incomodo, solo che la mia era farcita di tutti i peggiori insulti che mi venivano in mente. Avevo anche pensato di dargliela di persona, stampandogliela in faccia a suon di cazzotti. Poi non l'ho fatto, e di questo devo ringraziare qualcuno in questo forum. E' lei che ti ha tradito ed è lei che devi affrontare e, se ce la fai, con lei devi superare.

In bocca al lupo. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai? Non lo sapevo... non l'ho vista.



Io l'ho vista ...ma non era proprio patapim ...patapam....


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho vista ...ma non era proprio patapim ...patapam....


e certo era solo pe' spolverarse...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> manco ho letto perche' me basta er titolo...
> 
> ma sei scemo e l'infermiere con la pillolina e' in ritardo?
> 
> ahahahah


SEI UNO STRONZO.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SEI UNO STRONZO.


cosi' te dice tu' moje...

ma potevi evita' de metterce a conoscenza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Non ho parole! e sono triste, ma non serve esserlo, non può consolarti sapere che io altri lo siamo.
Forse può consolarti che non sei l'unico a soffrire, ma nemmeno questo sicuramente.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e certo era solo pe' spolverarse...
> 
> ahahahahah



io l'ho vista più come un sms venuto male....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosi' te dice tu' moje...
> 
> ma potevi evita' de metterce a conoscenza...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Mia moglie sta meglio della tua che, deve sopportarti, e non solo lei ma anche i tuoi figli, li immagino in contesto reale dove tu parli, e loro che pensano.. ma questo stronzo è davvero mio marito/ padre? e mai se ne faranno ragione credimi.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io l'ho vista più come un sms venuto male....


ma dai che qua ce stanno un sacco de buontemponi....

se po' di' ancora s'offennono?

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho vista ...ma non era proprio patapim ...patapam....



E com'era?


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E com'era?


molto brutta....

Mario sta proprio inguaiato....

ahahahaha


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E com'era?



Non ricordo bene ....
Come ho detto sembrava un sms venuto male ,incomprensibile .... 
O forse comprensibile a chi qui dentro ci stà da più tempo più di me....


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Invece della lettera gli invierei una scatola di cioccolatini con un bel biglietto: Grazie Michele, a me non serve piu', i giocattoli quando non servono piu' si regalano ad un bimbo piu' bisognoso!
Cosi' te ne esci da signore....


----------



## Mari'_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

*Una sola domanda*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ricordo bene ....
> Come ho detto sembrava un sms venuto male ,incomprensibile ....
> O forse comprensibile a chi qui dentro ci stà da più tempo più di me....



MA da non registrato come ha fatto a cancellare la prima versione della lettera?


QUI c'e' qualcuno che gli ha fatto da "PALO" /complice


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> MA da non registrato come ha fatto a cancellare la prima versione della lettera?
> 
> 
> QUI c'e' qualcuno che gli ha fatto da "PALO" /complice


e' quello che mi chiesi anch'io quella sera...macchisenefotte...

si vuole giocare?....e facciamoli giocare me so' risposto...

ahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (29 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Caro Mario,
> 
> trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione, avevo preparato anch'io una bella letterina per il terzo incomodo, solo che la mia era farcita di tutti i peggiori insulti che mi venivano in mente. Avevo anche pensato di dargliela di persona, stampandogliela in faccia a suon di cazzotti. Poi non l'ho fatto, e di questo devo ringraziare qualcuno in questo forum. E' lei che ti ha tradito ed è lei che devi affrontare e, se ce la fai, con lei devi superare.
> 
> In bocca al lupo. :up:


la voglia di dire certe cose all'altro m'è passata subito
m'è bastato dire a mia moglie che era una merda per come si era comportata e che anche l'altro era una merda come lei
anche perchè ti è già stato detto da altri qui che a lui di te non gliene frega un cazzo


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Ciao Mario!

Tu stai declamando una lettera di complimenti al sordo dio della pioggia perchè tua moglie è uscita senza ombrello!

Sei fantastico come la bagascia cefalopode che ha fatto causa alla fabbrica di macchine perchè sul libretto delle istruzioni non c'era scritto che lo specchietto mostra davvero quello che c'è dietro, con la sola differenza che lei ha fatto i soldi vincendo la causa e ora in america le auto hanno scritto un avvoso sugli specchietti retrovisori, mentre tu rimani un baggiano con una moglie troia che secerne stupidaggini ad uno che non centra nulla, il tutto ovviamente gratis.

Ma se tua moglie t'ha incornutito è lei che devi legfare stretta al palo e frustare finche non mostra le ossa o non t'ha accoppato con una zoccolata in fronte, perchè lei è tua, è lei che hai comrato alla fiera del bestiame pagandola cara e trovandola bolsa.
Qui nessuno t'ha rubato niente, e forse non hai mai avuto niente.
Sei solo e solo rimarrai.

Mendicante.

Ciao!


----------



## stellina (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Invece della lettera gli invierei una scatola di cioccolatini con un bel biglietto: Grazie Michele, a me non serve piu', i giocattoli quando non servono piu' si regalano ad un bimbo piu' bisognoso!
> Cosi' te ne esci da signore....


ewy ma sei un gentleman!!! :up:


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2012)

sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.

la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
la lettera l'ho scritta principalmente a me stesso, volevo  che consapevolmente sapesse cosa abbiamo perso tutti e tre.
anche lui ha perso. so che è profondamente innamorato e so che in amore si può soffrire.
non sò spiegare meglio e molti non capiranno.
nessuno poteva capire meglio il senso di quella lettera.
E' stato il mio assassino, è vero ma quando il tuo carnefice ti è cosi vicino, da dividere con te le cose che ami di più, i gemiti e  l'odore, i sensi e le emozioni, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto diviene involontariamente anche fratello tuo.

Mario


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo che muglieret' sta messa mejo visto che je piace farse sbatte come un tappeto...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Tesoro, mia moglie non si fa sbattere, e se lo facesse sarebbero problemi suoi, certo non tuoi. E nel contesto non sarebbero più problemi miei. 
Ma sta di fatto che, avendoti conosciuto( si fa per dire) io un occhio alla tua la darei  sai avere un ... devo dire uomo? come te accanto è tutto un dire! Ma voglio spiegarti meglio il concetto. Allora due sono le cose; la prima, tua moglie è tale e quale a te, e qua gli epiteti riempirebbero una intera pagina, ma concediamole l'ombra del dubbio( difficile visto che ti ha sposato) la seconda; ocio! ocio che se sei davvero quello che leggiamo...... non credo tua moglie riesca ad andare avanti senza qualche sfogo. Oppure sta in depressione e se ne sta buona? Ed i figli tuoi dimmi la verità, ma sii sincero mi raccomando, stanno a casa lo stretto necessario?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Tranquillo c'è chi ti capisce, ma qua si è instaurato un clima dove chi fa la battuta migliore c'è l'ha più grossa. 
Vai avanti e fregatene delle battute.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, *dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire*.
> ...



Se posso...
cosa ti ha dato quest'anno?


----------



## tradito77 (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se posso...
> cosa ti ha dato quest'anno?


Sì, dicci di più.
Vi siete separati?
Come stai ora.
Non possiamo risolvere i tuoi problemi ma magari parlarne un po' ti farà stare meno solo e ti aprirà la mente...


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Ciao Mario!

Ma lo sai che ti sei apparentato ad un fratello davvero generoso?
Cioè, fermo restando che hai scelto un uomo che non c'entra assolutamente nulla con la tua infelicità per riversargli il nulla più assoluto in una testa che, se già non fosse piena d'altro, certamente non avrebbe posto anche per te, sei semplicemente avido.
Tu non hai comprato nulla e sul nulla pretendi la garanzia.
Pretendi il tempo e l'interesse di chi è più vittima di un'altrui moglie schifa che di una natura che non disdegna le occasioni.
Vai a mendicare, come un accattone, la gente dabbene che ha altro da fare e altro a cui pensare, che a te non ha tolto nulla e cui tu non puoi dare niente oltre ad un certo senso di fastidio, un fastidio peraltro lievissimo.
Se facessi cose più utili, come proporre una petizione per abolire l'uso del colore verde o per sostituire il sistena decimale con quello sessagesimale, a qualche baggiano perdigiorno potrebbe interessare, ma vomitando il nulla di quello che rappresenti e di quello che ti manca a chi è tanto signore da non spurati in faccia come meriteresti, altro non generi che peti in un mondo senza nasi.

Michele ti ha già reso più ricco, con somma fatica e massima bontà.
Se non lo ringrazi è solo perchè sei un ingrato.

Ma lui è buono e ti perdonerà.


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Ora come stai? Sei ancora con tua moglie? A volte fa bene comunicare "all'artefice " cosa ti ha causato...l'ho fatto anche io ma con risultati disastrosi per me e per lui...


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

ma questo Michele è profondamente innamorato di tua moglie? ora sta con lei?


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma questo Michele è profondamente innamorato di tua moglie? ora sta con lei?


Dall'arrendevolezza che traspare in quella inutile, stupida e dannosa lettera parrebbe proprio di si.

O forse se e' rimasta e' per pieta' e timore di gesti inconsulti.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Mario!
> 
> Tu stai declamando una lettera di complimenti al sordo dio della pioggia perchè tua moglie è uscita senza ombrello!
> 
> ...


Questa non mi è proprio piaciuta (ma "i gusti son gusti"- disse quello che ciucciava i calzini-)

è chiaro che è il partner da biasimare, sempre, ma l'amante è consapevole di essere complice di qualcosa che ferirà un'altra persona, e sceglie ugualmente di farlo. Ok, non glie ne frega una cippa e non siamo responsabili della felicità di tutti. A Mario non glie ne frega una cippa e non è responsabile della felicità di Michele: sente dolore, pensa che sia uno stronzo, e gli scrive ciò che vuole. Mendicante?! Bah... non ho parole.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
 ..ah già sì e anche..
e) col traditore.

Ora, se il traditore pensa a se stesso e si fa l'amante. l'amante pensa a se stesso e si fa la sua storia senza rimorsi e rimpianti, mi spiegate perchè il tradito non può pensare a se stesso e sfogarsi del suo dolore in parte anche con l'amante del proprio compagno?!..
..
....
..... non vorrete mica dirmi che non è moralmente giusto?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...


Sono totalmente d'accordo.
La crocefissione in questo caso mi sembra veramente esagerata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...


Una martellata sui coglioni la chiami morale?  :rotfl:


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...


Ma che morale d'egitto? E' solo inutile e controproducente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> ...mi spiegate perchè il tradito non può pensare a se stesso e sfogarsi del suo dolore in parte anche con l'amante del proprio compagno?!... non vorrete mica dirmi che non è moralmente giusto?!


Se l'amata è un oggetto allora l'amante è un ladro e il marito, suo padrone, è stato derubato; se l'amata è una minorata allora l'amante è un approfittatore e il marito, suo tutore legale, è stato truffato e se l'amata è una dea allora l'amante è un eretico e il marito, suo unico sacerdote, lo può scomunicare.

Ma se la moglie è una donna, libera, sana ed umana, allora l'amante è un uomo onesto, legalmente intoccabile, il marito è un semplice cornuto fatto becco da una troia.

E' moralmente abietto prendersela con chi non ti ha promesso nulla davanti a Dio sull'altare, o al sindaco in comune o al capitano Achab su una baleniera...

C'è qualche software house che paga chi riesce a trovare falle nel sistema...
Se non proprio un premio, Michele meriterebbe gratitudine eterna!


----------



## incazzato (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...



Moralmente giusto con una lettera? ...zerbinare non e' un modo per sfogarsi, se veramente l'amante ama la moglie sai cosa se ne fa' della lettera? anzi, ne trae maggior godimento di conquista e goduria per essersela presa e portata via.
Moralmente giusto sarebbe cambiare i connotati a lui e cacciare di casa lei, recarsi da un legale e fargliela pagare.
Ma io agirei come ho letto in qualche post sopra: cioccolatini e lettera di ringraziamento, poi Mario potra' piangere tutte le lacrime di questo mondo e soffrire con un cane ma guardandosi allo specchio scoprira' di avere ancora una dignita'. Alternative? non ne vedo, se gli amanti sono innamorati nessuna lettera potra' farli retrocedere


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

No, poi vorrei sapere con quale giustificazione?!  è ingiusto?! immorale?! egoista?! triste?!:rotfl:ahahahah ma qui siamo al classico detto delle mie parti che "cencio dice male di straccio"
 ..e io capisco che per un amante tutto questo sembra incomprensibile e ingiusto, ma dato che, di contro, al tradito sembra incomprensibile ed ingiusto il modo di agire dell'amante... e quindi che si fa?! Ma andiamo!! che queste reazioni sono la cosa più RIDICOLA che abbia mai letto.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

incazzato ha detto:


> Moralmente giusto con una lettera? ...zerbinare non e' un modo per sfogarsi, se veramente l'amante ama la moglie sai cosa se ne fa' della lettera? anzi, ne trae maggior godimento di conquista e goduria per essersela presa e portata via.
> Moralmente giusto sarebbe cambiare i connotati a lui e cacciare di casa lei, recarsi da un legale e fargliela pagare.
> Ma io agirei come ho letto in qualche post sopra: cioccolatini e lettera di ringraziamento, poi Mario potra' piangere tutte le lacrime di questo mondo e soffrire con un cane ma guardandosi allo specchio scoprira' di avere ancora una dignita'. Alternative? non ne vedo, se gli amanti sono innamorati nessuna lettera potra' farli retrocedere


C'e' sempre la figura della pieta' da poter calare. Magari fa scopa.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

incazzato ha detto:


> Moralmente giusto con una lettera? ...zerbinare non e' un modo per sfogarsi, se veramente l'amante ama la moglie sai cosa se ne fa' della lettera? anzi, ne trae maggior godimento di conquista e goduria per essersela presa e portata via.
> Moralmente giusto sarebbe cambiare i connotati a lui e cacciare di casa lei, recarsi da un legale e fargliela pagare.
> Ma io agirei come ho letto in qualche post sopra: cioccolatini e lettera di ringraziamento, poi Mario potra' piangere tutte le lacrime di questo mondo e soffrire con un cane ma guardandosi allo specchio scoprira' di avere ancora una dignita'. Alternative? non ne vedo, se gli amanti sono innamorati nessuna lettera potra' farli retrocedere



che cazzate allora..il marito di quella che e'stata per un mese la mia amante prima virtuale,poi reale,che mi telefonava,solo lei.tutti i giorni,almeno due volte la gg,mi dovrebbe menare?e perche'scusa io non lo conosco..non ho mai voluto sapere niente,neanche il nome..non me ne fregava niente..e'questa la tua assurda logica??


----------



## Incazzato (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che cazzate allora..il marito di quella che e'stata per un mese la mia amante prima virtuale,poi reale,che mi telefonava,solo lei.tutti i giorni,almeno due volte la gg,mi dovrebbe menare?e perche'scusa io non lo conosco..non ho mai voluto sapere niente,neanche il nome..non me ne fregava niente..e'questa la tua assurda logica??


E' molto diverso tu non gliela porti via, eppoi se ti fai l'amante sposata devi mettere in conto anche questo rischio, ci hai mai pensato? pensaci da ora in poi


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

incazzato ha detto:


> Moralmente giusto con una lettera? ...zerbinare non e' un modo per sfogarsi, se veramente l'amante ama la moglie sai cosa se ne fa' della lettera? anzi, ne trae maggior godimento di conquista e goduria per essersela presa e portata via.
> Moralmente giusto sarebbe cambiare i connotati a lui e cacciare di casa lei, recarsi da un legale e fargliela pagare.
> Ma io agirei come ho letto in qualche post sopra: cioccolatini e lettera di ringraziamento, poi Mario potra' piangere tutte le lacrime di questo mondo e soffrire con un cane ma guardandosi allo specchio scoprira' di avere ancora una dignita'. Alternative? non ne vedo, se gli amanti sono innamorati nessuna lettera potra' farli retrocedere


non capisco perchè sia moralmente giusto picchiare l'amante, addirittura!
e per di più non sappiamo come si è comportata la moglie, se per es.  ha lasciato il marito comunicandogli che si era innamorata di un'altra persona, che è quello che qui tutti dicono sia da fare (invece che tradire, incasinarsi, essere scoperti, pentirsi e dirlo, non dirlo etc. etc.)


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco perchè sia moralmente giusto picchiare l'amante, addirittura!
> e per di più non sappiamo come si è comportata la moglie, se per es.  ha lasciato il marito comunicandogli che si era innamorata di un'altra persona, che è quello che qui tutti dicono sia da fare (invece che tradire, incasinarsi, essere scoperti, pentirsi e dirlo, non dirlo etc. etc.)


Iperboli, queste sconosciute.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

incazzato ha detto:


> Moralmente giusto con una lettera? ...zerbinare non e' un modo per sfogarsi, se veramente l'amante ama la moglie sai cosa se ne fa' della lettera? anzi, ne trae maggior godimento di conquista e goduria per essersela presa e portata via.
> Moralmente giusto sarebbe cambiare i connotati a lui e cacciare di casa lei, recarsi da un legale e fargliela pagare.
> Ma io agirei come ho letto in qualche post sopra: cioccolatini e lettera di ringraziamento, poi Mario potra' piangere tutte le lacrime di questo mondo e soffrire con un cane ma guardandosi allo specchio scoprira' di avere ancora una dignita'. Alternative? non ne vedo, se gli amanti sono innamorati nessuna lettera potra' farli retrocedere


Ma tu reagiresti così, Mario scrivendo una lettera perchè il suo sfogo è quello.
E francamente, tutto sto vomitare insulti, lo trovo assurdo.
Io, francamente credo che l'amante del mio compagno sia stata una stron.z.a., e le auguro con tutto il mio cuore che qualcuno le faccia un giorno la stessa gentilezza (che se non è nulla di male, anzi un favore, non si dispiacerà).
la lettera l'ho scritta anch'io ma non inviata perchè serviva solo e unicamente a me stessa... certo non me la sono tenuta perchè ritenevo ingiusto recapitargliela, o perchè temessi per la mia dignità, o altro. Ho fatto questa scelta per tutelare me stessa, perchè stavo abbastanza male senza avere contatti con lei.. delle sue motivazioni non m'importa una semola! 


ps= non ho detto che scrivere la lettera è moralmente giusto, mi chiedevo se voi foste preoccupati di offendere la morale nello scriverla, il che è diverso. Peraltro.. era una battuta.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> C'e' sempre la figura della pieta' da poter calare. Magari fa scopa.


Te la rigiro.
Pietà si potrebbe provare per chi raccoglie le briciole delle relazioni altrui. Ma personalmente credo che essere pietosi sia un dono che non posseggo.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Te la rigiro.
> Pietà si potrebbe provare per chi raccoglie le briciole delle relazioni altrui. Ma personalmente credo che essere pietosi sia un dono che non posseggo.


E fai benissimo, cio' non toglie che leggendo lettere di questo tenore si potrebbe essere indotti a pensare di provarla ma invece la si suscita soltanto.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Iperboli, queste sconosciute.



ah, sì?
è un rischio che si deve correre, non hai letto? 
prima imparare a leggere poi imparare figure retoriche


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Sembrerà strano a molti, ma ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, sì?
> è un rischio che si deve correre, non hai letto?
> prima imparare a leggere poi imparare figure retoriche


Questa sarebbe una nuova o una vecchia? Mi sfugge.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se l'amata è un oggetto allora l'amante è un ladro e il marito, suo padrone, è stato derubato; se l'amata è una minorata allora l'amante è un approfittatore e il marito, suo tutore legale, è stato truffato e se l'amata è una dea allora l'amante è un eretico e il marito, suo unico sacerdote, lo può scomunicare.
> 
> *Ma se la moglie è una donna, libera, sana ed umana, allora l'amante è un uomo onesto, legalmente intoccabile, il marito è un semplice cornuto fatto becco da una troia.
> 
> ...


Se lei è una donna libera sana e umana che sceglie di tradire, perchè l'amante è un uomo onesto?!
L'amante, casomai, è un uomo. 
è vero che non ha promesso fedeltà a nessuno, è anche vero che si è reso complice del tradimento di chi promesse le ha fatte, che ha dato per scontate molte cose solo per il proprio vantaggio. 
e il tradito, del pari, non ritengo sia un cornuto, ma un uomo.
Moralmente abietto?! Ma non scherziamo Rabarbaro!
Se ammettiamo il tuo diritto di fare quel che ti pare perchè non mi hai promesso nulla, io non ho promesso nulla a te, quindi se voglio sfogarmi e dirti quanto stronzo sei stato lo faccio, e la morale lasciala a casa che è meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

mi riesce estremamente difficile provare una qualche simpatia nei confronti di chi si intrufola in un letto già occupato. E' questo che fa in genere un amante. Ed è vero che ha la connivenza , colpevole , di uno dei coniugi, o legittimi compagni...ma insomma, considerare "moralmente abietto" chi viene tradito mi pare ridicolo!!!
Di fronte ad un tradimento ritengo legittimo prendersela con il proprio compagno, io lettere non ne avrei mandate...ma devo confessare che all'amante di mio marito ho fatto ben di peggio (l'ho fatta licenziare). Senza alcun pentimento.
Il perdono non è nelle mie corde.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi riesce estremamente difficile provare una qualche simpatia nei confronti di chi si intrufola in un letto già occupato. E' questo che fa in genere un amante. Ed è vero che ha la connivenza , colpevole , di uno dei coniugi, o legittimi compagni...ma insomma, considerare "moralmente abietto" chi viene tradito mi pare ridicolo!!!
> Di fronte ad un tradimento ritengo legittimo prendersela con il proprio compagno, io lettere non ne avrei mandate...ma devo confessare che all'amante di mio marito ho fatto ben di peggio (l'ho fatta licenziare). Senza alcun pentimento.
> Il perdono non è nelle mie corde.


E a tuo marito cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

L'ho lasciato. Ma ormai ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti. Mi sono risposata.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato. Ma ormai ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti. Mi sono risposata.


ok!:up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...


Perchè mi sentirei una deficiente ....
Perchè potrebbe sempre dirmi : "ma cosa vuoi da me ?"
Ciò non toglie che ognuno può agire come più gli pare....


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi riesce estremamente difficile provare una qualche simpatia nei confronti di chi si intrufola in un letto già occupato. E' questo che fa in genere un amante. Ed è vero che ha la connivenza , colpevole , di uno dei coniugi, o legittimi compagni...ma insomma, considerare "moralmente abietto" chi viene tradito mi pare ridicolo!!!
> Di fronte ad un tradimento ritengo legittimo prendersela con il proprio compagno, io lettere non ne avrei mandate...ma devo confessare che all'amante di mio marito ho fatto ben di peggio (l'ho fatta licenziare). Senza alcun pentimento.
> Il perdono non è nelle mie corde.


Se tutti avessero queste palle, questa societa' sarebbe migliore.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Se tutti avessero queste palle, questa societa' sarebbe migliore.


Mah...ognuno ha il suo carattere e le sue reazioni. Io ero disgustata, e  l'unica lettera che concepivo al momento era quella dell'avvocato.
Però capisco Michele, o Mario...insomma il tradito.


----------



## Incazzato nero (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco perchè sia moralmente giusto picchiare l'amante, addirittura!
> e per di più non sappiamo come si è comportata la moglie, se per es.  ha lasciato il marito comunicandogli che si era innamorata di un'altra persona, che è quello che qui tutti dicono sia da fare (invece che tradire, incasinarsi, essere scoperti, pentirsi e dirlo, non dirlo etc. etc.)


Non sarebbe giusto, pero' se la vacca mi ha cornificato mentendomi e usandomi, scopando con me pensando a lui...e il porco fetentone sapeva che era sposata ( e mi pare che in questo caso il fetentone sapesse), ma ugualmente se la scopava alla facciaccia mia ...beh in questo caso, cambierei i connotati sia a lui che lei...di certo non farei l'uomo zerbino con una letterina di piagnistei,e non venitemi a dire che l'amore cazzi e mazzi e panzanate varie, chi tradisce ha la troiaggine nel sangue e chi entra consapevolmente in un rapporto di coppia e' un gran fetentone/fetentona, lasciateli prima i vostri consorti e poi fate le troie/porci con chi volete ma mentire, ingannare, approfittarsi della fiducia di chi ti e' stato accanto per anni e' troppo schifoso e bestiale, ma nel 99% dei casi nessuno molla il consorte per motivi di coppia, anzi stanno tutti bene, stanno da Dio, tutti i problemi di coppia vengono fuori quando c'e' un amante sull'uscio del Motel, allora si cercano le giustificazioni piu' disparate, ed e' sempre l'incomprensione, la solitudine, il rapporto stanco e affievolito che ne emerge...tutte palle, se non state bene con il vostro/a consorte allora chiudete prima e poi vi cercherete l'amore, e' una questione di dignita'


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. ma siete proprio dei bei tipi!
> Ora, voi mi sostenete che la responsabilità è del traditore, che l'amante pensa per sè e che il tradito se la può prendere:
> a) con se stesso b) con se stesso c) con se stesso d) con se stesso
> ..ah già sì e anche..
> ...


Perchè il torto l'ha subito dal marito non dall'amante.
Se mio marito regala tutti i nostri soldi a un estraneo e lo scopro mica mi incazzo con quello che ha preso i soldi, mi incazzo con il coglione di mio marito


----------



## Incazzato nero (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Tu scrivi :
"""E' stato il mio assassino, è vero ma quando il tuo carnefice ti è cosi vicino, da dividere con te le cose che ami di più, i gemiti e  l'odore, i sensi e le emozioni, nonostante tutto, malgrado tutto diviene involontariamente anche fratello tuo.""""

Mario ma che cazzooooo! hai toccato il fondo...e allora proponi un triangolo, e scusa ma non reggo queste cose, amore un cazzo! 
Ho sentito di uno che nonostante la moglie lo avesse ridicolirizzato dicendogli che aveva il pisello piccolo, che non la facesse sentire donna come l'altro e cazzi e mazzi lui ha accettato di fare il guardone mentre lei scopava con l'amante, e dai!!!
Fratello di sta' minchia! arripiggliati


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè il torto l'ha subito dal marito non dall'amante.
> Se mio marito regala tutti i nostri soldi a un estraneo e lo scopro mica mi incazzo con quello che ha preso i soldi, mi incazzo con il coglione di mio marito


Beh...non è che l'amante riceve un dono. Si prende ciò che non sarebbe sue.
Ma al di là di questi discorsi di possesso, che sono umani e comprensibili, ma non mi piacciono (nessuno appartiene a nessuno secondo me), l'amante se la deve aspettare la reazione del tradito.
Insomma, se ho il coraggio farmi l'a moglie del mio amico, devo pure avere il coraggio di essere prso a mazzate dal "cornuto".  l'adulterio regala bei brividi...ma come tutte le cose eccitanti e pericolose, me lo devo aspettare "incidente". E la letterina mi pare il meno, onestamente. Ripeto, io farei , ed ho fatto di peggio, ad entrambi però. Fa parte del gioco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè il torto l'ha subito dal marito non dall'amante.
> Se mio marito regala tutti i nostri soldi a un estraneo e lo scopro mica mi incazzo con quello che ha preso i soldi, mi incazzo con il coglione di mio marito


Tutto giusto. Però a me pareva di capire che Mario e Michele si conoscessero da prima... in questo caso, se il rapporto che c'era tra loro era di amicizia, capisco la lettera.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh...non è che l'amante riceve un dono. Si prende ciò che non sarebbe sue.
> Ma al di là di questi discorsi di possesso, che sono umani e comprensibili, ma non mi piacciono (nessuno appartiene a nessuno secondo me), l'amante se la deve aspettare la reazione del tradito.
> Insomma, se ho il coraggio farmi l'a moglie del mio amico, devo pure avere il coraggio di essere prso a mazzate dal "cornuto". l'adulterio regala bei brividi...ma come tutte le cose eccitanti e pericolose, me lo devo aspettare "incidente". E la letterina mi pare il meno, onestamente. Ripeto, io farei , ed ho fatto di peggio, ad entrambi però. Fa parte del gioco.


Ma non se lo prende, gli viene dato è questa la differenza.
Cioè io donna libera mi devo porre il problema di andare a letto con un uomo sposato, quando lui per primo,che è sposato, non se lo pone. Boh scusa ma non sono d'accordo


----------



## melania (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi riesce estremamente difficile provare una qualche simpatia nei confronti di chi si intrufola in un letto già occupato. E' questo che fa in genere un amante. Ed è vero che ha la connivenza , colpevole , di uno dei coniugi, o legittimi compagni...ma insomma, considerare "moralmente abietto" chi viene tradito mi pare ridicolo!!!
> Di fronte ad un tradimento ritengo legittimo prendersela con il proprio compagno, io lettere non ne avrei mandate...ma devo confessare che all'amante di mio marito ho fatto ben di peggio (l'ho fatta licenziare). Senza alcun pentimento.
> Il perdono non è nelle mie corde.


Perdonare??
Si può parlare di _perdono _nei confronti dell'amante del nostro compagno? Io credo che l'unico sentimento sano da provare è l'indifferenza...la stessa che ci hanno dimostrato loro. I sentimenti veri: l'amore, l'odio, la comprensione teniamoli per i nostri compagni, mariti, mogli.
Certo, anch'io all'inizio ho provato odio nei confronti di quella signora. Poi, ho razionalizzato. Ho capito che era stato comodo e consolante pensare che fosse stata solo colpa sua.. e che mio marito povero..era stato la vittima. Comodo, e consolante e assolutamente fuori dal mondo. Ecco, io dovevo scegliere se continuare a consolarmi e a prendermi letteralmente per il sedere, o guardare in faccia la realtà. Mio marito, che non non si è mai lasciato trascinare, non l'aveva fatto nemmeno in quella circostanza. Lui aveva scelto consapevolmente. Questi erano i fatti, nudi e crudi, ed io dovevo scegliere se accettarli o meno.
Sapete, ora nei confronti di quella signora provo non solo indifferenza, ma anche molta pena. Provo pena per chi sa che può avere solo briciole e comunque, caparbiamente ci si aggrappa, perché teme che non potrà avere di più.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Però a me pareva di capire che Mario e Michele si conoscessero da prima... in questo caso, se il rapporto che c'era tra loro era di amicizia, capisco la lettera.


In realtà avevo generalizzato il discorso, si in questo caso si.


----------



## Incazzato nero (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Però a me pareva di capire che Mario e Michele si conoscessero da prima... in questo caso, se il rapporto che c'era tra loro era di amicizia, capisco la lettera.


Amicizia??? Rapporto di amicizia? ti insinui nella mia famiglia e sei amico? ragion di piu' per castagnarti di legnate prima alla vacca e poi a te in modo che solo il vs. odontotecnico possa riconoscere il vostro volto. La lettera zerbinante la si scriveva ai tempi delle elementari alla prima cotta...ma gli attributi gli uomi li hanno persi?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Perdonare??
> Si può parlare di _perdono _nei confronti dell'amante del nostro compagno? Io credo che l'unico sentimento sano da provare è l'indifferenza...la stessa che ci hanno dimostrato loro. I sentimenti veri: l'amore, l'odio, la comprensione teniamoli per i nostri compagni, mariti, mogli.
> Certo, anch'io all'inizio ho provato odio nei confronti di quella signora. Poi, ho razionalizzato. Ho capito che era stato comodo e consolante pensare che fosse stata solo colpa sua.. e che mio marito povero..era stato la vittima. Comodo, e consolante e assolutamente fuori dal mondo. Ecco, io dovevo scegliere se continuare a consolarmi e a prendermi letteralmente per il sedere, o guardare in faccia la realtà. Mio marito, che non non si è mai lasciato trascinare, non l'aveva fatto nemmeno in quella circostanza. Lui aveva scelto consapevolmente. Questi erano i fatti, nudi e crudi, ed io dovevo scegliere se accettarli o meno.
> Sapete, ora nei confronti di quella signora provo non solo indifferenza, ma anche molta pena. Provo pena per chi sa che può avere solo briciole e comunque, caparbiamente ci si aggrappa, perché teme che non potrà avere di più.


Ma si...poi subentra l'indifferenza. Ma in un primo momento un sano incazzo verso TUTTI e DUE, sia marito/moglie e amante, ci sta tutto!!!
Poi si dimentica... tutto passa. Ma prima bisogna sfogarsi, ed è giusto che ognuno si sfoghi come può.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Amicizia??? Rapporto di amicizia? ti insinui nella mia famiglia e sei amico? ragion di piu' per castagnarti di legnate prima alla vacca e poi a te in modo che solo il vs. odontotecnico possa riconoscere il vostro volto. La lettera zerbinante la si scriveva ai tempi delle elementari alla prima cotta...ma gli attributi gli uomi li hanno persi?



Daccordo sulla lettera....
Ma gli attributi non si dimostrano con le legnate.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Perdonare??
> Si può parlare di _perdono _nei confronti dell'amante del nostro compagno? Io credo che l'unico sentimento sano da provare è l'indifferenza...la stessa che ci hanno dimostrato loro. I sentimenti veri: l'amore, l'odio, la comprensione teniamoli per i nostri compagni, mariti, mogli.
> Certo, anch'io all'inizio ho provato odio nei confronti di quella signora. Poi, ho razionalizzato. Ho capito che era stato comodo e consolante pensare che fosse stata solo colpa sua.. e che mio marito povero..era stato la vittima. Comodo, e consolante e assolutamente fuori dal mondo. Ecco, io dovevo scegliere se continuare a consolarmi e a prendermi letteralmente per il sedere, o guardare in faccia la realtà. Mio marito, che non non si è mai lasciato trascinare, non l'aveva fatto nemmeno in quella circostanza. Lui aveva scelto consapevolmente. Questi erano i fatti, nudi e crudi, ed io dovevo scegliere se accettarli o meno.
> Sapete, ora nei confronti di quella signora provo non solo indifferenza, ma anche molta pena. Provo pena per chi sa che può avere solo briciole e comunque, caparbiamente ci si aggrappa, perché teme che non potrà avere di più.


:up: Io avrei potuto provare pena, se lei non avesse cercato di ferirmi anche dopo con altri mezzi. Il meccanismo è lo stesso da una parte e dall'altra, secondo me: si vede un ostacolo alla propria felicità e lo si focalizza come nemico... istintivamente. Poi si dovrebbe ragionare e capire che ciascuno di noi agisce di sua volontà, se non è incapace di intendere... poi ci sono le sfumature, le debolezze, le persone che se ne approfittano, possono essere considerate aggravanti o attenuanti sul giudizio a seconda dei punti di vista... ma sono solo ombre di contorno alla figura del tradimento e il tradimento avviene all'interno della coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Amicizia??? Rapporto di amicizia? ti insinui nella mia famiglia e sei amico? ragion di piu' per castagnarti di legnate prima alla vacca e poi a te in modo che solo il vs. odontotecnico possa riconoscere il vostro volto. La lettera zerbinante la si scriveva ai tempi delle elementari alla prima cotta...ma gli attributi gli uomi li hanno persi?


Non credo che la lettera escluda le castagnate, se ti fa stare più tranquillo... va beh... con cotanto nick....


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Se ammettiamo il tuo diritto di fare quel che ti pare perchè non mi hai promesso nulla, io non ho promesso nulla a te, quindi se voglio sfogarmi e dirti quanto stronzo sei stato lo faccio, e la morale lasciala a casa che è meglio.


Ma anche no, sai?

Cioè, se tuo marito prendesse tutti i soldi del vostro conto in banca e li regala ad un orfanotrofio, tu andresti a randellare quei bimbetti rachitici e sfortunati?

Sbagli persona e ti sfoghi su chi non ha comunque nulla a che fare con te, se non per trasposta persona.

Vai pure a picchiare il paracarro contro il quale la giuda incapace di tuo marito ha fatto distruggere la vostra macchina...

Per quel che ai paracarri importa...

E chi si sfoga sui poveri paracarri è solo uno stolto, chi con le persone con cui non ha nulla a che fare è anche immorale.

Questo se la logica non è un'opinione e punire l'innocente non è profondamente ingiusto.

Il che ovviamente non ha nulla a che fare con ciò che può far stare meglio...

E a me fa tenerezza anche un povero paracarro.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma anche no, sai?
> 
> Cioè, se tuo marito prendesse tutti i soldi del vostro conto in banca e li regala ad un orfanotrofio, tu andresti a randellare quei bimbetti rachitici e sfortunati?
> 
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## melania (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma anche no, sai?
> 
> Cioè, se tuo marito prendesse tutti i soldi del vostro conto in banca e li regala ad un orfanotrofio, tu andresti a randellare quei bimbetti rachitici e sfortunati?
> 
> ...


Ciao caro..Raba
sai cosa accade secondo me?
La sofferenza ci fa tornare bambini e forse anche un po' scemi... Quando da piccolo sbattevi contro una sedia, tua mamma te la faceva picchiare?
A me sì tante volte, e allora picchiavo i muri, il pavimento, le sedie, i giocattoli. Picchiavo tutto ciò che mi aveva provocato dolore.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma anche no, sai?
> 
> Cioè, se tuo marito prendesse tutti i soldi del vostro conto in banca e li regala ad un orfanotrofio, tu andresti a randellare quei bimbetti rachitici e sfortunati?
> 
> ...


Non riesco proprio a trovare alcun nesso tra l'innocenza degli orfanelli e l'amico che ti tromba la moglie. E la moglie...
Ma si sa...io non provo tenerezza per i paracarri: sono un essere limitato.


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao caro..Raba
> sai cosa accade secondo me?
> La sofferenza ci fa tornare bambini e forse anche un po' scemi... Quando da piccolo sbattevi contro una sedia, tua mamma te la faceva picchiare?
> A me sì tante volte, e allora picchiavo i muri, il pavimento, le sedie, i giocattoli. Picchiavo tutto ciò che mi aveva provocato dolore.


 anch'io.
E così difficile comprendere che nel  tornado di sentimenti rabbiosi, di delusione e di dolore di un tradimento  la  razionalita' e la logica non siano predominanti?


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Daccordo sulla lettera....
> Ma gli attributi non si dimostrano con le legnate.....


anzi, il contrario


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> anch'io.
> E così difficile comprendere che nel tornado di sentimenti rabbiosi, di delusione e di dolore di un tradimento la razionalita' e la logica non siano predominanti?


No è comprensibilissima ma non per questo la trovo giusta. Anche se, pensandoci bene, la sedia il muro il pavimento dovrebbero essere il tuo compagno e non l'amante


----------



## JON (1 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Dici che in questa storia tutti avete perso qualcosa, ma questo tuo stato melanconico sembra piuttosto una sorta di compiacimento. In effetti è difficile descriverlo, mentre sembra che tu, in realtà, ne abbia "guadagnato" qualcosa.

Cos'è che ti fa sentire legato al tuo carnefice?
Mentre un sequestrato si sente legato al suo carceriere perchè quest'ultimo è allo stesso tempo aguzzino e protettore, agonista ed antagonista, della sua sopravvivenza, per te invece questo rapporto nasce da una sorta di condivisione.

Il tutto sembra essere un rapporto feticcio alimentato dalla sussistenza in tua moglie di un sentimento per l'altro uomo che è del tutto simile a quello che esiste con te. Attraverso tua moglie ti immedesimi nell'altro e dai a lui medesime giustificazioni.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato ha detto:


> E' molto diverso tu non gliela porti via, eppoi se ti fai l'amante sposata devi mettere in conto anche questo rischio, ci hai mai pensato? pensaci da ora in poi


si..con questa chissa'perche',ci avevo pensato.......ma il giorno prima di vederla..li'per li'sarebbe potuto cadere una bomba e non me ne sarei accorto


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao caro..Raba
> sai cosa accade secondo me?
> La sofferenza ci fa tornare bambini e forse anche un po' scemi... Quando da piccolo sbattevi contro una sedia, tua mamma te la faceva picchiare?
> A me sì tante volte, e allora picchiavo i muri, il pavimento, le sedie, i giocattoli. Picchiavo tutto ciò che mi aveva provocato dolore.


Nella testa dei bambini non vive un'età dell'oro fatta di cose semplici e buoni sentimenti, in loro il motore primo è la soddisfazione dei bisogni ed il loro mondo è ben più complicato di quello degli adulti, perchè quel mondo non è fatto per loro.
I bambini sono egoisti e prova ne è lo stupore che ci coglie quando vediamo un  piccolo gesto di condivisione da parte loro.
I bambini sono innocenti e perciò crudeli, perchè non filtrano agli altri quello che hanno dentro e può fare male.
Servono anni di educazione e di sofferenza per essere sopportabili dagli altri e questo avviene solo perchè si sperimenta che l'altro del mio prossimo altri non sono che io stesso.

E, francamente, no, io non ho mai picchiato nè sedie nè tavoli, e quando sbattevo la testa, se non era la prima volta, a prenderle ero io, ed anche dopo essermi beccato dello stupido!
A casa mia non erano molto teneri. e anche oggi se sbatto la testa, e non è la prima volta, mi sento stupido.

Facendo certe cose, insensate, indegne e sgradevoli, illudendosi di stare bene, non si ritorna bambini, si diventa crudeli.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nella testa dei bambini non vive un'età dell'oro fatta di cose semplici e buoni sentimenti, in loro il motore primo è la soddisfazione dei bisogni ed il loro mondo è ben più complicato di quello degli adulti, perchè quel mondo non è fatto per loro.
> I bambini sono egoisti e prova ne è lo stupore che ci coglie quando vediamo un  piccolo gesto di condivisione da parte loro.
> I bambini sono innocenti e perciò crudeli, perchè non filtrano agli altri quello che hanno dentro e può fare male.
> Servono anni di educazione e di sofferenza per essere sopportabili dagli altri e questo avviene solo perchè si sperimenta che l'altro del mio prossimo altri non sono che io stesso.
> ...



e il prossimo ti chiude le porte in faccia e impara a guardarsi le spalle, aggiungo


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao caro..Raba
> sai cosa accade secondo me?
> La sofferenza ci fa tornare bambini e forse anche un po' scemi... Quando da piccolo sbattevi contro una sedia, tua mamma te la faceva picchiare?
> A me sì tante volte, e allora picchiavo i muri, il pavimento, le sedie, i giocattoli. Picchiavo tutto ciò che mi aveva provocato dolore.


Mha ....
io spero che la sofferenza serva a svegliarci....
Quando da piccola facevo qualcosa che mi provovava dolore mia madre mi diceva :"brava così almeno un'altra volta ti fai furba e non metti il naso dove non devi metterlo"...


----------



## melania (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nella testa dei bambini non vive un'età dell'oro fatta di cose semplici e buoni sentimenti, in loro il motore primo è la soddisfazione dei bisogni ed il loro mondo è ben più complicato di quello degli adulti, perchè quel mondo non è fatto per loro.
> I bambini sono egoisti e prova ne è lo stupore che ci coglie quando vediamo un  piccolo gesto di condivisione da parte loro.
> I bambini sono innocenti e perciò crudeli, perchè non filtrano agli altri quello che hanno dentro e può fare male.
> Servono anni di educazione e di sofferenza per essere sopportabili dagli altri e questo avviene solo perchè si sperimenta che l'altro del mio prossimo altri non sono che io stesso.
> ...


Infatti.
Però io non avevo detto che facendo cose indegne si ridiventa bambini, al contrario.
Avevo scritto che la sofferenza ci fa ridiventare bambini, nella misura in cui cerchiamo consolazione. Il bisogno di consolazione può sviarci. Infatti, anche per la sofferenza di un tradimento subito è possibile all'inizio non capire che dobbiamo ricercare le cause nel rapporto con il nostro compagno, in lui e in noi stessi, e non in quello che è stato il terzo incomodo. Ho detto, anche, che pure io preferivo pensare che mio marito fosse esente da colpe. Ho dovuto fare a pugni con me stessa per convincermi che non era così. Credimi non è stato affatto facile.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè il torto l'ha subito dal marito non dall'amante.
> Se mio marito regala tutti i nostri soldi a un estraneo e lo scopro mica mi incazzo con quello che ha preso i soldi, mi incazzo con il coglione di mio marito


Ma nessuno dice di non incazzarsi col marito/la moglie o quel che è il traditore. Se con l'amante mi incazzo 10 con il traditore mi incazzo 100000, e questo non ci piove.
Se mio marito (peccaritàdiddio mi avete convinta da tempo a non sposarmi, tranquilli!:unhappy regala tutti i NOSTRI soldi ad una terza persona, io mi incavolo con entrambi, perchè metà di quei soldi sono miei, ed entrambi si appropriano di qualcosa ingiustamente. Ma in questo caso non si tratta di proprietà, si tratta di legami, si tratta di cose forse meno tangibili e a parer mio più importanti: ma ribadisco, tu ti senti libero in virtù del fatto che non mi hai promesso nulla di essere complice di chi mi fa del male?! Allora io mi sento libera di mandarti a quel paese. Per lettera, per telefono, di persona, in diretta radiofonica o come volete. O la libertà è unilaterale?!


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma anche no, sai?
> 
> Cioè, se tuo marito prendesse tutti i soldi del vostro conto in banca e li regala ad un orfanotrofio, tu andresti a randellare quei bimbetti rachitici e sfortunati?
> 
> ...





non stiamo a parlare di orfanotrofi. diciamo pure che se mio marito regala tutti i soldi del nostro conto in banca al nostro vicino di casa che è consapevole del fatto che metà di quei soldi appartengono a me, è consapevole del pari di essere complice di un furto. Perciò innocente un par di palle.
E non stiamo parlando neppure di paracarri.
Stiamo parlando di persone consapevoli che scelgono, Rabarbaro, o gli amanti sono dei sacchi di patate?!
Io non parlo di prendere la gente a legnate, parlo di dire ciò che si sente a chi è stato complice di averci ferito. 
E non sbaglio persona, parlo proprio di quella lì, che se non voleva avere niente a che fare con me faceva passi lunghi e ben distesi, che io nella mia vita non ce l'ho invitata.
Libertà per tutti o per nessuno Rabarbaro.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è comprensibilissima ma non per questo la trovo giusta. Anche se, pensandoci bene, la sedia il muro il pavimento dovrebbero essere il tuo compagno e non l'amante


E l'amante non ha il libero arbitrio di una sedia.
Ragazzi, i traditi si raccontano spesso un sacco di cavolate, ma comincio a pensare che anche gli amanti facciano altrettanto.

Riflettiamo:
si difende la libertà, solo quando si tratta del terzo incomodo. Se si tratta del tradito nulla, dev'essere becco e bastonato, che tanto è sfigato e può riscattarsi solo con la lettera dell'avvocato.

tutto in nome dell'amore!!! ma solo dell'amore di chi tradisce e di chi è amante. Perchè il tradito, in nome dell'amore, non è libero di fare nulla: se perdona è sfigato. se lascia è spesso esagerato. se contatta l'amante per dirgli "grazie, sai che.. spero che la vita te le renda le gentilezze che mi hai fatto", è stronzo perchè va ad importunare un povero innocente. 

No ma dico.... coerenza?!


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Facendo certe cose, insensate, indegne e sgradevoli, illudendosi di stare bene, non si ritorna bambini, si diventa crudeli.


Già, che gli amanti prendano nota. 

(con i traditori ci rinuncio, una frase senza "IO" soggetto non la capiscono)


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> non stiamo a parlare di orfanotrofi. diciamo pure che se mio marito regala tutti i soldi del nostro conto in banca al nostro vicino di casa che è consapevole del fatto che metà di quei soldi appartengono a me, è consapevole del pari di essere complice di un furto. Perciò innocente un par di palle.
> E non stiamo parlando neppure di paracarri.
> Stiamo parlando di persone consapevoli che scelgono, Rabarbaro, o gli amanti sono dei sacchi di patate?!
> Io non parlo di prendere la gente a legnate, parlo di dire ciò che si sente a chi è stato complice di averci ferito.
> ...


Mi piace il concetto di libertà che esprimi, è davvero creativo.
Tu quando ti sposi sei ancora libera? No.
Tuo marito quando ti sposa è ancora libero? No.
La tu vicina di casa è libera di tenere le cosce aperte? Francamente non lo so, non la conosco loa tua vicina di casa, ma per quel che mi riguarda è liberissima perchè non è sposata con me, e, credo neanche con te.

Se tuo marito la va ad impollinare consenzientemente con la sua spiritromba, a chi ha fatto torto?
a) a te.
b) alla vicina.
c) agli orfanelli.
b) al paracarro.

Se rispondi correttamente vinci un sacco di patate...

Nessuno ha mai detto che l'eventuale tritonessa sia in buona fede, o sia una santa o sia un'ebete lobotomizzata, semplicemente lei non èp antrata nella tua vita, tuo marito invece è entrato nella sua.

Tu puoi anche riempirle la casa con un'autobotte di liquami di porcilaia, scriverle un poema in terzine dantesche su quanto sia scrofa o graffiarle la faccia da vacca finchè non ti si sono arricciate all'indietro le unghie ma non avrai tolto un grammo di colpa a tuo marito nè aggiunto un atomo di vera soddisfazione al torto che hai subito.
Quando riinserici la spina del cervello, ti renderai conto di aver sbagliato bersaglio.
E la libertà che non porta da nessuna parte è piuttosto una schiavitù...


----------



## Incazzato nero (1 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Daccordo sulla lettera....
> Ma gli attributi non si dimostrano con le legnate.....


Viviamo un'era in cui il tradimento e' lecito, quasi che non avere un amante sia una cosa retro'.
E' giunto il momento di somministrare punizioni esemplari, io agirei con una caterba di legnate prima alla vacca e poi al porco e andrei ancora piu' pesante se il porco fosse il mio migliore amico e poi che spariscano nella nebbia per sempre.
Io gli attributi li dimostro cosi', lei li ha dimostrati colpendomi alle spalle, l'altro invece li ha dimostrati insinuandosi come un verme nella mia vita in nome dell'amicizia. Se ai traditori andasse stretto il matrimonio ne parlassero prima e si lasciassero, troppo comodo provare con un altro e se va' male torno dal maritino/mogliettina con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace il concetto di libertà che esprimi, è davvero creativo.
> Tu quando ti sposi sei ancora libera? No.
> Tuo marito quando ti sposa è ancora libero? No.
> La tu vicina di casa è libera di tenere le cosce aperte? Francamente non lo so, non la conosco loa tua vicina di casa, ma per quel che mi riguarda è liberissima perchè non è sposata con me, e, credo neanche con te.
> ...


Rabarbaro lei è libera di tenere aperto ciò che vuole. 
il marito non viene discolpato di un grammo in nessun caso.
Fatto sta che se lei sceglie di diventare l'amante, sceglie di venirmi a rompere le palle. è un dato di fatto che entra nella mia vita, nel mio quotidiano, nella mia intimità. Lo fa e lo sa. Sceglie di fregarsene di aiutare un farabutto a farmi del male. è libera di farlo.
Ma ricordati che i complici finiscono comunque in galera (non in Italia ma quello è un altro problema..).
E io, firma o non firma, sono libera di scegliere di mandarla a quel paese. 
Non glie ne frega nulla?! tanto meglio. 
Tu non lo accendere il cervello, che ormai sei talmente disabituato che rischi prenda fuoco. 
La tua logica per me non ha nè capo nè coda, semmai la coda di paglia di chi vuole tutto dalla vita, come un bambino capriccioso.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Viviamo un'era in cui il tradimento e' lecito, quasi che non avere un amante sia una cosa retro'.
> E' giunto il momento di somministrare punizioni esemplari, io agirei con una caterba di legnate prima alla vacca e poi al porco e andrei ancora piu' pesante se il porco fosse il mio migliore amico e poi che spariscano nella nebbia per sempre.
> Io gli attributi li dimostro cosi', lei li ha dimostrati colpendomi alle spalle, l'altro invece li ha dimostrati insinuandosi come un verme nella mia vita in nome dell'amicizia. Se ai traditori andasse stretto il matrimonio ne parlassero prima e si lasciassero, troppo comodo provare con un altro e se va' male torno dal maritino/mogliettina con la coda tra le gambe.


Le legnate a nessuno. Mai. La violenza non ha giustificazione.


----------



## Incazzato nero (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Le legnate a nessuno. Mai. La violenza non ha giustificazione.


E la sua non e' stata una violenza? una violenza psichica e un dolore lancinante che induce un uomo dopo un anno dal tradimento a scrivere una lettera pietosa all'amante (suo ex amico di famiglia) definendolo fratello? Non e' violenza questa? Un uomo ridotto in uno stato pietoso senza dignita' da una vacca in calore? Questa e' la violenza piu' bastarda che Mario si portera' dietro per tutta la vita. Le botte dopo qualche giorno non fanno piu' male...


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu puoi anche riempirle la casa con un'autobotte di liquami di porcilaia, scriverle un poema in terzine dantesche su quanto sia scrofa o graffiarle la faccia da vacca finchè non ti si sono arricciate all'indietro le unghie ma non avrai tolto un grammo di colpa a tuo marito nè aggiunto un atomo di vera soddisfazione al torto che hai subito.
> Quando riinserici la spina del cervello, ti renderai conto di aver sbagliato bersaglio.
> E la libertà che non porta da nessuna parte è piuttosto una schiavitù...



E questo discorso può anche essere vero, ma sono affari del tradito. Puoi dirgli "ti fai solo del male, non ti serve a niente" non insultarlo come hai fatto dall'alto della tua... ma dall'alto di che poi?!
In ogni caso per parte mia quel che auguro a lei è.. di rivivere tutto dall'altra parte. Di reincontrare uno come lui, e una uguale a se stessa. 
Non mi pare così cattivo, ciò che non uccide fortifica, se siamo sopravvissuti noi pur con le ammaccature, sopravviveranno loro. Ma magari avranno un'altra visione delle vicende vissute.
La casa, la faccia, il sedere, le gambe, la macchina, il lavoro, le amicizie.. e chi glie le tocca! 
Ma è concesso ai traditi esprimersi?! Possiamo?!
No. zitti a fare la calzetta che sennò siamo immorali!!!
ma va va!! ahahahahahah


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> E la sua non e' stata una violenza? una violenza psichica e un dolore lancinante che induce un uomo dopo un anno dal tradimento a scrivere una lettera pietosa all'amante (suo ex amico di famiglia) definendolo fratello? Non e' violenza questa? Un uomo ridotto in uno stato pietoso senza dignita' da una vacca in calore? Questa e' la violenza piu' bastarda che Mario si portera' dietro per tutta la vita. Le botte dopo qualche giorno non fanno piu' male...


Sì è violenza per parte mia, se c'è anche il tradimento di un amico. Doppio tradimento.
Ma io non vedo nessuna mancanza di dignità in quella lettera, mi sento molto vicina a Mario e quel sentimento di fratellanza è una cosa che non si può capire nè spiegare facilmente.
Mancanza di dignità è ridursi ad una bestia che non sa rispondere se non con una prevaricazione fisica. Non risolvi nulla, anzi, dimostri una disperazione infinita ugualmente, con la differenza che rischi giustamente pure una denuncia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Tu non lo accendere il cervello, che ormai sei talmente disabituato che rischi prenda fuoco.
> La tua logica per me non ha nè capo nè coda, semmai la coda di paglia di chi vuole tutto dalla vita, come un bambino capriccioso.


Ma lo vedi che sei graziosa anche quando non hai argomenti?

Ovviamente servono anche quelle come te, sai quanti zuzzurelloni andrebbero in bianco altrimenti?

Per il resto, fidati, non penso che ti ruberò mai nessun fidanzato, marito o coinquilino.

Non sono una minaccia allo scatenarsi della tua ira come non lo sono per il suo dispiegarsi.

Saluti anche al paracarro!


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che sei graziosa anche quando non hai argomenti?
> 
> Ovviamente servono anche quelle come te, sai quanti zuzzurelloni andrebbero in bianco altrimenti?
> 
> ...



Chi è che chiude la discussione parlando del nulla?! tu. 
Ma sono io che non ho argomenti. aaaaaaaaah era questa la logica di cui parlavi!!!
Io ho scritto, tu sei libero di leggere o no.
E.. a proposito: la battuta sull'accendere il cervello l'hai fatta tu, non rompermi le palle se non vuoi reazioni. Vedi che torna tutto?
Saluti e baci!!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Chi è che chiude la discussione parlando del nulla?! tu.
> Ma sono io che non ho argomenti. aaaaaaaaah era questa la logica di cui parlavi!!!
> Io ho scritto, tu sei libero di leggere o no.
> E.. a proposito: la battuta sull'accendere il cervello l'hai fatta tu, non rompermi le palle se non vuoi reazioni. Vedi che torna tutto?
> Saluti e baci!!!!



Ma quanto cominci a piacermi!
E non scherzo!

Dovevi essere una bella persona prima della lunga ipossia cerebrale... peccato...

Quando una come te viene messa becca da un uomo che pur aveva scelto di abbrutirsi standoti al fianco, un po' mi si riscatta...
C'è speranza per tutti...

Ora continua pure a sputare veleno,
nessuno ne morirà.


----------



## Mab (1 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma quanto cominci a piacermi!
> E non scherzo!
> 
> Dovevi essere una bella persona prima della lunga ipossia cerebrale... peccato...
> ...


Una come me?! Una come me in che senso, dimmi come sono che m'incuriosisco, imparare cose nuove mi piace.
Non mi hai ancora detto dall'alto di che cosa parli. 
Occhio che caschi.
E qual'è la chiosa finale?! Andare a colpire lì, sul mio essere stata tradita, approfittandosi di una ferita aperta.. come se l'essere stata tradita togliesse qualcosa alla mia persona, alla mia dignità, alla mia credibilità.
 Ma non preoccuparti Raba io non mi vergogno di nulla, non mi sono mai nascosta, non mi sono mai fatta nascondere, ho sempre firmato ciò che ho scritto, e messo la faccia nell'esprimere le mie opninioni.
Comunque  finchè ci sei tu, a sputare veleno sono in buona compagnia.
ah già, no, tu fai giustizia: difendi la morale e i paracarri.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Una come me?! Una come me in che senso, dimmi come sono che m'incuriosisco, imparare cose nuove mi piace.
> Non mi hai ancora detto dall'alto di che cosa parli.
> Occhio che caschi.
> E qual'è la chiosa finale?! Andare a colpire lì, sul mio essere stata tradita, approfittandosi di una ferita aperta.. come se l'essere stata tradita togliesse qualcosa alla mia persona, alla mia dignità, alla mia credibilità.
> ...


Sei scesa dal tram di una discussione articolata diverse fermate fa, ora sto parlando con un grazioso appoggio verticale in ghisa cromata.

Caro palo, ti perdono per i tuoi trascorsi in quel locale di lap dance, ora vai e non peccare più...

Buonanotte.


----------



## Mab (2 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei scesa dal tram di una discussione articolata diverse fermate fa, ora sto parlando con un grazioso appoggio verticale in ghisa cromata.
> 
> Caro palo, ti perdono per i tuoi trascorsi in quel locale di lap dance, ora vai e non peccare più...
> 
> Buonanotte.


Buongiorno!
Carissimo,io non sono scesa lo hai fatto tu.... lo so, confrontarsi fa paura. Buona fuga, buone idiozie, oggi come sempre.
Io oggi non posso collegarmi eh, quindi non piangere se nessuno starà dietro alle manifestazioni del tuo ego.
Besos!!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Marzo 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Carissimo,io non sono scesa lo hai fatto tu.... lo so, confrontarsi fa paura. Buona fuga, buone idiozie, oggi come sempre.
> Io oggi non posso collegarmi eh, quindi non piangere se nessuno starà dietro alle manifestazioni del tuo ego.
> Besos!!!!


Dannato autobus 56/b!

Dovrò ritornare alla pallina antistress...

Buone cose!


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma quanto cominci a piacermi!
> E non scherzo!
> 
> Dovevi essere una bella persona prima della lunga ipossia cerebrale... peccato...
> ...


 Posso intromettermi e dire che questa frase la trovo infinatamente  squallida e che non capisco il perchè di tanto squallore senza incappare in strali d'insulti ed epiteti?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Non ho letto molte pagine. Quindi probabile che il mio discorso sia fuori contesto, ma nonostante ciò da quello che ho letto vorrei dire la mia.

Allora abbiamo un tradito/a costui/ei sappiamo la sofferenza che prova, ( in tanti qua mi sa che l'hanno scordata o fanno finta) il tradito/a ha quegli  istinti che, sono rabbia, dolore, voglia di spaccare tutto, di vendicarsi, insomma al momento questa persona si sa che non sa ragionare bene no? però qualcuno vuole spaccare la faccia all'amante, o qualcuno addirittura oltre a questo desiderio, magari pensa cose strane! tipo chi mi ha tradito, ha messo sentimento nella situazione, ha sentito i gemiti, ha parlato ha baciato ha preso quello che consideravo "fosse mio" ( sul fosse mio so bene che nessuno è di proprietà altrui ) ma sta di fatto che chi ci ha tradito aveva fatto delle promesse a noi ed anche davanti a Dio. Ora il tradito/a avendo in testa quello che fa tanto male, e non parlo dell'atto fisico, ma parlo del rapporto che costoro hanno avuto, fatto di conoscenza di parole e di quello che ho scritto sopra, ma sto tradito/a se adesso sta attraversando questo momento, e magari sbagliando che ne so, mandando una lettera al posto di spaccargli la faccia che ha fatto di male? ha fatto di male che ha espresso quello che sentiva? che vuole comunicare all'altro che sto stronzo gli ha distrutto la vita? si voi dite e l'orgoglio? l'orgoglio talvolta non c'è più e ci vuole tempo per riacquistarlo e noi traditi sappiamo bene quanto tempo ci vuole per riacquistare quell'autostima che manco si trova sotto le scarpe inizialmente.


----------



## Leda (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho letto molte pagine. Quindi probabile che il mio discorso sia fuori contesto, ma nonostante ciò da quello che ho letto vorrei dire la mia.
> 
> Allora abbiamo un tradito/a costui/ei sappiamo la sofferenza che prova, ( in tanti qua mi sa che l'hanno scordata o fanno finta) il tradito/a ha quegli istinti che, sono rabbia, dolore, voglia di spaccare tutto, di vendicarsi, insomma al momento questa persona si sa che non sa ragionare bene no? però qualcuno vuole spaccare la faccia all'amante, o qualcuno addirittura oltre a questo desiderio, magari pensa cose strane! tipo chi mi ha tradito, ha messo sentimento nella situazione, ha sentito i gemiti, ha parlato ha baciato ha preso quello che consideravo "fosse mio" ( sul fosse mio so bene che nessuno è di proprietà altrui ) ma sta di fatto che chi ci ha tradito aveva fatto delle promesse a noi ed anche davanti a Dio. Ora il tradito/a avendo in testa quello che fa tanto male, e non parlo dell'atto fisico, ma parlo del rapporto che costoro hanno avuto, fatto di conoscenza di parole e di quello che ho scritto sopra, ma sto tradito/a se adesso sta attraversando questo momento, e magari sbagliando che ne so, mandando una lettera al posto di spaccargli la faccia che ha fatto di male? ha fatto di male che ha espresso quello che sentiva? che vuole comunicare all'altro che sto stronzo gli ha distrutto la vita? si voi dite e l'orgoglio? l'orgoglio talvolta non c'è più e ci vuole tempo per riacquistarlo e *noi traditori *sappiamo bene quanto tempo ci vuole per riacquistare quell'autostima che manco si trova sotto le scarpe inizialmente.






Che lapsus ti è scappato, Claudio!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Che lapsus ti è scappato, Claudio!


Ma quando mai! è la voglia di tradire!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai! è la voglia di tradire!!!!!!


ragazzi e'primavera,basta lagne,ormoni che scalpitano..


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi e'primavera,basta lagne,ormoni che scalpitano..


Non è in primavera che volano le farfalle ?


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Viviamo un'era in cui il tradimento e' lecito, quasi che non avere un amante sia una cosa retro'.
> E' giunto il momento di somministrare punizioni esemplari, io agirei con una caterba di legnate prima alla vacca e poi al porco e andrei ancora piu' pesante se il porco fosse il mio migliore amico e poi che spariscano nella nebbia per sempre.
> Io gli attributi li dimostro cosi', lei li ha dimostrati colpendomi alle spalle, l'altro invece li ha dimostrati insinuandosi come un verme nella mia vita in nome dell'amicizia. Se ai traditori andasse stretto il matrimonio ne parlassero prima e si lasciassero, troppo comodo provare con un altro e se va' male torno dal maritino/mogliettina con la coda tra le gambe.



caro Incazzato nero, mi permetto di ricordarti che la pena esemplare in una società civile non esiste, tantomeno nel nostro codice penale, poichè una pena esemplare non può  essere una pena equa; è una pena dura inflitta a uno  per educare tutti, non  è affatto adeguata al comportamento, infatti pena esemplare significa una pena che sia di esempio agli  altri, quindi una pena del tutto spropositata
non intendo affatto difendere i traditori, che trovo quasi sempre indifendibili, però le legnate non si devono somministrare a nessuno


----------



## San Giovese (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Incazzato nero, mi permetto di ricordarti che la pena esemplare in una società civile non esiste, tantomeno nel nostro codice penale, poichè una pena esemplare non può  essere una pena equa; è una pena dura inflitta a uno  per educare tutti, non  è affatto adeguata al comportamento, infatti pena esemplare significa una pena che sia di esempio agli  altri, quindi una pena del tutto spropositata
> non intendo affatto difendere i traditori, che trovo quasi sempre indifendibili, però le legnate non si devono somministrare a nessuno


Ma non vivi in una societa' civile e tantomeno in una democrazia, sarebbe ben ora di svegliarti. Si tradisce per seguire solo delle pulsioni personali prima risolvere in maniera "civile" il rapporto con il partner ufficiale e quindi ad applicazione di metodi incivili rimedi incivili.

Tutto il resto sono sovrastrutture inutili che fanno pero' comodo come una sorta di doping, ai predisposti alle inculate....in tutti i campi, sia chiaro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Posso intromettermi e dire che questa frase la trovo infinatamente  squallida e che non capisco il perchè di tanto squallore senza incappare in strali d'insulti ed epiteti?


Mi piace il termine squallido se riferito al degrado morale che sta dietro ad un'affermazione che ha sancito palesemente una sorta di apprezzamento nei confronti di chi, unitosi sentimentalmente all'indesiderabile e sgradevole, si sia poi macchiato di un'azione riprovevole contro la fede e la coerenza, per il solo fatto di aver provocato conseguenze negative, ed in un certo senso punitive, nei suoi confronti.

Non era del tutto indesiderato.


----------



## Incazzato nero (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Incazzato nero, mi permetto di ricordarti che la pena esemplare in una società civile non esiste, tantomeno nel nostro codice penale, poichè una pena esemplare non può  essere una pena equa; è una pena dura inflitta a uno  per educare tutti, non  è affatto adeguata al comportamento, infatti pena esemplare significa una pena che sia di esempio agli  altri, quindi una pena del tutto spropositata
> non intendo affatto difendere i traditori, che trovo quasi sempre indifendibili, però le legnate non si devono somministrare a nessuno


Difatti il tradimento e' contemplato nel diritto civile italiano come reato perseguibile e questo lo si dimentica spesso...
separazione giudiziale = un giudice decide la sorte di una coppia, ma chi decide le pene inflitte nell'animo e nella psiche del tradito? ricostruirsi una nuova vita e' possibile per lui? E allora lo sappiano i cacciatori di sesso da motel che se uno di loro dovesse insinuarsi nella mia vita distruggendola io reagiro' con un sacco di legnate ad entrambi, prima di distruggere una vita di lavoro e sacrifici voglio togliermi una bella soddisfazione! Ripeto, tu compagna se non ti sta' piu' bene ne parliamo e troviamo una soluzione se possibile, ma ne parliamo civilmente a bocce ferme. Saremo entrambi liberi di ricostruirci una vita, ma se tu mi umili con il tradimento, con menzogne, ridi di me con il tuo lui...beh! io cambio i connotati ad entrambi. L'indomani mi leggerete sulle pagine dei giornali e probabilmente qualche traditore si rendera' conto che tradire e' un reato e che se scoperto potrebbe toccare a lui, si rendera' conto che sta' giocando con il fuoco e sta' incendiando la vita di una famiglia.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma non vivi in una societa' civile e tantomeno in una democrazia, sarebbe ben ora di svegliarti. Si tradisce per seguire solo delle pulsioni personali prima risolvere in maniera "civile" il rapporto con il partner ufficiale e quindi *ad applicazione di metodi incivili rimedi incivili.*
> 
> Tutto il resto sono sovrastrutture inutili che fanno pero' comodo come una sorta di doping, ai predisposti alle inculate....in tutti i campi, sia chiaro.



e lo scopo qual è? la vendetta? mica tutti hanno sete di vendetta, grazie a Dio, basta soffermarsi a riflettere che la vendetta ti tiene legato alle brutture da cui in realtà ti devi liberare
la verità è che la violenza non porta mai a nulla di buono, anzi, genera altra violenza ed è un "rimedio" tanto  inutile quanto dannoso, per tutti, anche per il violento, beninteso


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Viviamo un'era in cui il tradimento e' lecito, quasi che non avere un amante sia una cosa retro'.
> E' giunto il momento di somministrare punizioni esemplari, io agirei con una caterba di legnate prima alla vacca e poi al porco e andrei ancora piu' pesante se il porco fosse il mio migliore amico e poi che spariscano nella nebbia per sempre.
> Io gli attributi li dimostro cosi', lei li ha dimostrati colpendomi alle spalle, l'altro invece li ha dimostrati insinuandosi come un verme nella mia vita in nome dell'amicizia. Se ai traditori andasse stretto il matrimonio ne parlassero prima e si lasciassero, troppo comodo provare con un altro e se va' male torno dal maritino/mogliettina con la coda tra le gambe.



ahahahahah che ridere mi fai....allora devi sapere che non ostante due notti fantastiche con mia moglie,stamattina sono qua' a organizzare l'incontro pomeridiano con l'''altra donna''..ah fino a una settimana fa'erano due le amanti...
e sempre queste cosine non mi impediranno domani,di passare la giornata in Riviera romagnola..io  e mia moglie soli

LIFE IS LIFE


----------



## San Giovese (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> e lo scopo qual è? la vendetta? mica tutti hanno sete di vendetta, grazie a Dio, basta soffermarsi a riflettere che la vendetta ti tiene legato alle brutture da cui in realtà ti devi liberare
> la verità è che la violenza non porta mai a nulla di buono, anzi, genera altra violenza ed è un "rimedio" tanto  inutile quanto dannoso, per tutti, anche per il violento, beninteso


Perche' ci si rivolge al giudice per vendetta? Io ho esteso il concetto non solo alle faccende di corna ma a tutte le relazioni con cui interagisci tutti i giorni.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato nero ha detto:


> Difatti il tradimento e' contemplato nel diritto civile italiano come reato perseguibile e questo lo si dimentica spesso...
> separazione giudiziale = un giudice decide la sorte di una coppia, ma chi decide le pene inflitte nell'animo e nella psiche del tradito? ricostruirsi una nuova vita e' possibile per lui? E allora lo sappiano i cacciatori di sesso da motel che se uno di loro dovesse insinuarsi nella mia vita distruggendola io reagiro' con un sacco di legnate ad entrambi, prima di distruggere una vita di lavoro e sacrifici voglio togliermi una bella soddisfazione! Ripeto, tu compagna se non ti sta' piu' bene ne parliamo e troviamo una soluzione se possibile, ma ne parliamo civilmente a bocce ferme. Saremo entrambi liberi di ricostruirci una vita, ma se tu mi umili con il tradimento, con menzogne, ridi di me con il tuo lui...beh! io cambio i connotati ad entrambi. L'indomani mi leggerete sulle pagine dei giornali e probabilmente qualche traditore si rendera' conto che tradire e' un reato e che se scoperto potrebbe toccare a lui, si rendera' conto che sta' giocando con il fuoco e sta' incendiando la vita di una famiglia.


nel codice Rocco l'adulterio era considerato reato, ora no, va valutato in sede civile nella separazione con richiesta di addebito
comunque sia, tu aggiuingi particolari sempre più raccapriccianti, tipo umiliazioni, amante amico, ridono del marito...
a questo punto viene da chiedersi: ma con chi vi sposate? possibile che vi siete sbagliati così tanto nel valutare la persona che avete scelto? non è mica obbligatorio sposarsi! (non ce l'ho con te, è una domanda posta in generale!)


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> *Perche' ci si rivolge al giudice per vendetta?* Io ho esteso il concetto non solo alle faccende di corna ma a tutte le relazioni con cui interagisci tutti i giorni.


no, per giustizia (mi vien da ridere...)
comunque sai bene che non esistono le pene esemplari nel nostro codice
in tutte le relazioni si possono prendere fregature e si impara a destreggiarsi, se sei un po' zanza impari prima, se sei ingenuo fai più fatica ma alla fine te la cavi, mica casca il mondo
a me ne sono successe veramente di tutti i colori e sono ancora qui a scrivere tranquillamente al pc, ora vado a litigare con l'acquedotto e chissenefrega!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah che ridere mi fai....allora devi sapere che non ostante due notti fantastiche con mia moglie,stamattina sono qua' a organizzare l'incontro pomeridiano con l'''altra donna''..ah fino a una settimana fa'erano due le amanti...
> e sempre queste cosine non mi impediranno domani,di passare la giornata in Riviera romagnola..io e mia moglie soli
> 
> LIFE IS LIFE


Ma quali due amanti... l'altra ti ha dato il due di picche che neanche eri passato dal via... te l'avevo detto di non incontrarla la mattina... tu non ascolti!


----------



## San Giovese (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> nel codice Rocco l'adulterio era considerato reato, ora no, va valutato in sede civile nella separazione con richiesta di addebito
> comunque sia, tu aggiuingi particolari sempre più raccapriccianti, tipo umiliazioni, amante amico, ridono del marito...
> a questo punto viene da chiedersi: ma con chi vi sposate? possibile che vi siete sbagliati così tanto nel valutare la persona che avete scelto? non è mica obbligatorio sposarsi! (non ce l'ho con te, è una domanda posta in generale!)


Prima era considerato improponibile chiedere i danni biologici ai traditori mentre adesso no. In quasi un secolo si e' evoluta solo la forma della condanna ma la sostanza che rimarca la gravita' dell'azione no.


----------



## incazzato nero (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah che ridere mi fai....allora devi sapere che non ostante due notti fantastiche con mia moglie,stamattina sono qua' a organizzare l'incontro pomeridiano con l'''altra donna''..ah fino a una settimana fa'erano due le amanti...
> e sempre queste cosine non mi impediranno domani,di passare la giornata in Riviera romagnola..io  e mia moglie soli
> 
> LIFE IS LIFE


Ridimensionati un pochino....potresti rivotrarti il marito di una delle due o di entrambi sulla riviera romagnola, hai visto mai che fai la fine del totano?


----------



## Incazzato Nero (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> nel codice Rocco l'adulterio era considerato reato, ora no, va valutato in sede civile nella separazione con richiesta di addebito
> comunque sia, tu aggiuingi particolari sempre più raccapriccianti, tipo umiliazioni, amante amico, ridono del marito...
> a questo punto viene da chiedersi: ma con chi vi sposate? possibile che vi siete sbagliati così tanto nel valutare la persona che avete scelto? non è mica obbligatorio sposarsi! (non ce l'ho con te, è una domanda posta in generale!)




Ah quindi depenalizzato? Siamo a cavallo allora...rimane pero' l'attribuzione della colpa mi pare.
Io mi sono sposato una brava donna e ce ne fossero cosi'...ho solo risposto al tread di Mario, gira la domanda a lui e vedrai se ti parlera' di umiliazioni e  particolari raccapriccianti, chiedi a un tradito cosa prova, mio cugino e' ridotto ad una larva umana per quello che ha passato con la vacca della moglie.....


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Ah quindi depenalizzato? Siamo a cavallo allora...rimane pero' l'attribuzione della colpa mi pare.
> *Io mi sono sposato una brava donna e ce ne fossero cosi'*...ho solo risposto al tread di Mario, gira la domanda a lui e vedrai se ti parlera' di umiliazioni e  particolari raccapriccianti, chiedi a un tradito cosa prova, mio cugino e' ridotto ad una larva umana per quello che ha passato con la vacca della moglie.....


 E perchè allora sei incazzato nero?


----------



## Incazzato Nero (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè allora sei incazzato nero?


Sono incazzato nero perche' c'e' crisi, c'e' una crisi di merda, crisi di lavoro, aziende che chiudono, il governo non fa' un cazzo se non raschiare il fondo del barile, sono incazzato con il mondo. Beato te che non sei incazzato..ah no scusa anche il tuo nik mi pare....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Sono incazzato nero perche' c'e' crisi, c'e' una crisi di merda, crisi di lavoro, aziende che chiudono, il governo non fa' un cazzo se non raschiare il fondo del barile, sono incazzato con il mondo. Beato te che non sei incazzato..ah no scusa anche il tuo nik mi pare....


apro e chiudo parentesi..mia attuale amante ha 28 anni ed e'single..quindi in Riviera,piada trebbiano e grigliata di pesce..non cervi che bramiscono vedendomi.....

Faccio il commerciante,quindi scopri l'acqua calda...anche se il mio paese era come reddito il secondo della ER,si sente pure qua'..ma prova ad entrare in un ristorante al sabato sera..murati.
E mercoledi sera'alle 19:30,in citta',bar famoso e ''trendy'',aperitivo con amica.era murato,trovato posto in due per sbaglio..e due prosecchini €20...la chiami crisi??
Monti....anch'io non lo potevo vedere..ora dico che forse ci ha salvato


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma quali due amanti... l'altra ti ha dato il due di picche che neanche eri passato dal via... te l'avevo detto di non incontrarla la mattina... tu non ascolti!


be ma per un mese lo siamo stati..mica parlavamo di Di Vaio e c..al mattino non mi piaceva..poi ho imparato a fare di necessita'..virtu'


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be ma per un mese lo siamo stati..mica parlavamo di Di Vaio e c..al mattino non mi piaceva..poi ho imparato a fare di necessita'..virtu'


ho sempre pensato che una persona la si definisce amante quando si fa del sesso insieme....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che una persona la si definisce amante quando si fa del sesso insieme....


perchè non sei romantica come Lothy


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be ma per un mese lo siamo stati..mica parlavamo di Di Vaio e c..al mattino non mi piaceva..poi ho imparato a fare di necessita'..virtu'


minchia allora l'amante ce l'abbiamo tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che una persona la si definisce amante quando si fa del sesso insieme....


Ma perché?? non l'hanno mai fatto?
se è così, che sòla che sei lothar


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Sono incazzato nero perche' c'e' crisi, c'e' una crisi di merda, crisi di lavoro, aziende che chiudono, il governo non fa' un cazzo se non raschiare il fondo del barile, sono incazzato con il mondo. Beato te che non sei incazzato..ah no scusa anche il tuo nik mi pare....


Gianni!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Incazzato Nero (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> apro e chiudo parentesi..mia attuale amante ha 28 anni ed e'single..quindi in Riviera,piada trebbiano e grigliata di pesce..non cervi che bramiscono vedendomi.....
> 
> Faccio il commerciante,quindi scopri l'acqua calda...anche se il mio paese era come reddito il secondo della ER,si sente pure qua'..ma prova ad entrare in un ristorante al sabato sera..murati.
> E mercoledi sera'alle 19:30,in citta',bar famoso e ''trendy'',aperitivo con amica.era murato,trovato posto in due per sbaglio..e due prosecchini €20...la chiami crisi??
> Monti....anch'io non lo potevo vedere..ora dico che forse ci ha salvato


Certo tutto pieno murato ma chi frequenta alberghi e ristoranti e quant'altro? Statali, Pensionati, chi ha ancora la fortuna di mantenersi un posto di lavoro, fatti un giro in Piemonte e capirai...Stabilimenti chiusi, falliti, la cartina tornasole e' tutta un'altra


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma perché?? non l'hanno mai fatto?
> se è così, che sòla che sei lothar


con la 28enne si con l'altra no....Quindi 1 amante e non 2


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia allora l'amante ce l'abbiamo tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e anche più d'uno


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> con la 28enne si con l'altra no....Quindi 1 amante e non 2


but two is mei che uan:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia allora l'amante ce l'abbiamo tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Simy....  ho scoperto di avere l'amante


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia allora l'amante ce l'abbiamo tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia


l'amante col timer?


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy....  ho scoperto di avere l'amante


e mica solo uno!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia



lothar ma con la signora niente scopatiella?
usti mi cade un mito
ros


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Certo tutto pieno murato ma chi frequenta alberghi e ristoranti e quant'altro? Statali, Pensionati, chi ha ancora la fortuna di mantenersi un posto di lavoro, fatti un giro in Piemonte e capirai...Stabilimenti chiusi, falliti, la cartina tornasole e' tutta un'altra


No ospite erano ragazzi di 25-30-40 anni...tutta gente che puo'.Noi siamo razza particolare,ci piace  divertirsi..so'gia'che domattina quando arrivero'in Riviera dovro'prenotare il ristorante,gia'capitato a marzo di non trovare...


----------



## melania (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia


   Guarda che mi cade un mito..
E' la prima volta che leggo che epiteti così una signora....bada non è charmant:rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: fammi capire...tu chiami amante e zoccola (sir,  i excuse your french:mrgreen una con cui parli o ti strusci mezz'ora??
ah bhè ma allora tutto da rifare, mi perdi almeno 1000 punti e torni al primo piolo della scaletta (del pollaio:mrgreen


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lothar ma con la signora niente scopatiella?
> usti mi cade un mito
> ros


no Ross mezz'ora di baci.l'ho mandata in tilt..e ha capito che lei e forse anch'io saremmo stati troppo coinvolti.Ne ho parlato con vera amica,lei mi dice..da donna ti dico chissa'quantoha sofferto..decisione non facile..perche'tutto era ok


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: fammi capire...tu chiami amante e zoccola (sir, i excuse your french:mrgreen una con cui parli o ti strusci mezz'ora??
> ah bhè ma allora tutto da rifare, mi perdi almeno 1000 punti e torni al primo piolo della scaletta (del pollaio:mrgreen


veramente mi ha telefonato lei per un mese 2 volte al gg..e non sono stati strusci..si amante,zoccola no,perche'donna di altissimo livello..quindi la chiamero''allegrotta''...
ma frega zero..io ho l'altra che e'stra gnocca e ha la meta'degli anni .........


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione posso scrivere che e'stata la mia zoccola per mezz'ora...perche'non ci siamo solo guardati in faccia


Zoccola perchè ti ha baciato? 
Lothar è stata una donna che hai conosciuto, visto 2/3 volte e con la quale ti sei baciato. Il minimo sindacale anche per un ragazzo di 14 anni


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Ross mezz'ora di baci.*l'ho mandata in tilt..*e ha capito che lei e forse anch'io saremmo stati troppo coinvolti.Ne ho parlato con vera amica,lei mi dice..da donna ti dico chissa'quantoha sofferto..decisione non facile..perche'tutto era ok


Sembri Elio e le storie tese:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

in tilt ma non abbastanza la signora
ros


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Ross mezz'ora di baci.l'ho mandata in tilt..e *ha capito che lei e forse anch'io saremmo stati troppo coinvolti*.Ne ho parlato con vera amica,lei mi dice..da donna ti dico chissa'quantoha sofferto..decisione non facile..perche'tutto era ok


Avete capito tutto con qualche bacio???????? colpo di fulmineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Avete capito tutto con qualche bacio???????? colpo di fulmineeeeeeeeeee


o can per mano?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No ospite erano ragazzi di 25-30-40 anni...tutta gente che puo'.Noi siamo razza particolare,ci piace  divertirsi..so'gia'che domattina quando arrivero'in Riviera dovro'prenotare il ristorante,gia'capitato a marzo di non trovare...


Ti assicuro che a Capri posto lo trovi, se proprio vuoi vedere un pò di mare. e poi domenica si prevede pioggia.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> o can per mano?


comunque questo lothar è troppo divertente.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Mi son fatto 5 pagine di lettura.
Tacci vostri! 
E per sapere che? che ho l'amante.
E ne ho più di una!
Mnichia o sono io che c'è l'ho piccolo o sono loro che... perchè credetemi un tisi nianti!


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi son fatto 5 pagine di lettura.
> Tacci vostri!
> *E per sapere che? che ho l'amante.
> E ne ho più di una!
> *Mnichia o sono io che c'è l'ho piccolo o sono loro che... perchè credetemi un tisi nianti!


l'abbiamo scoperto in molti sai? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'abbiamo scoperto in molti sai? :mrgreen:


Che c'è l'ho piccolo ?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che c'è l'ho piccolo ?


scus nn lessi il neretto grassetto, ma me piace magra .


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che c'è l'ho piccolo ?






Ultimo ha detto:


> scus nn lessi il neretto grassetto, *ma me piace magra *.


ecco appunto! .........sul neretto: che vorresti dire?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco appunto! .........sul neretto: che vorresti dire?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Che la preferisco neretta!


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che la preferisco neretta!


:blu:
scemo


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> scemo



auahhaahaaahhahahaahaah scusa forse esagero, ma sulla stanza cucina leggendoti stavo morendo.. non ti piacciono i cetrioli auahahahahahaha


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahaaahhahahaahaah scusa forse esagero, ma sulla stanza cucina leggendoti stavo morendo.. non ti piacciono i cetrioli auahahahahahaha


non c'era nessun doppio senso in quel caso


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'era nessun doppio senso in quel caso


Quale doppio senso ?


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quale doppio senso ?


sui cetrioli  vabbè lasciam perdere


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tilt ma non abbastanza la signora
> ros


:up::up::up::up::up:.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Avete capito tutto con qualche bacio???????? colpo di fulmineeeeeeeeeee


non hai capito un casso tesoro,ed e'strano per te,ma forse e'colpa mia..dovrei scrivere poemi torrenziali, ma tempo non ne ho...si cosi'capite fischi per fiaschi..scusate tutti..
Non e'colpo di fulmine,non e'qualche bacio..e'il clima e la profonda intesa istaurata in un mese di cell.
POi considera che lei,secondo me,non ha mai avuto ne baciato altri uomini..il colpo,per lei sia ben chiaro e'stato fortissimo,e ha avuto paura....capito dolce tesoro??buon pranzo!!


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non hai capito un casso tesoro,ed e'strano per te,ma forse e'colpa mia..dovrei scrivere poemi torrenziali, ma tempo non ne ho...si cosi'capite fischi per fiaschi..scusate tutti..
> Non e'colpo di fulmine,non e'qualche bacio..e'il clima e la profonda intesa istaurata in un mese di cell.
> POi considera che lei,secondo me,non ha mai avuto ne baciato altri uomini..il colpo,per lei sia ben chiaro e'stato fortissimo,e ha avuto paura....capito dolce tesoro??buon pranzo!!


ah ecco! ora si :mrgreen:
buon pranzo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Incazzato Nero (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non hai capito un casso tesoro,ed e'strano per te,ma forse e'colpa mia..dovrei scrivere poemi torrenziali, ma tempo non ne ho...si cosi'capite fischi per fiaschi..scusate tutti..
> Non e'colpo di fulmine,non e'qualche bacio..e'il clima e la profonda intesa istaurata in un mese di cell.
> POi considera che lei,secondo me,non ha mai avuto ne baciato altri uomini..il colpo,per lei sia ben chiaro e'stato fortissimo,e ha avuto paura....capito dolce tesoro??buon pranzo!!


E certo! che scherziamo? si e' mantenuta vergine per te....per il principe azzurro...ma dai! Magari tra un po' salta fuori che gli hai insegnato il kamasutra e si e' innamorata pazzamente per il tuo fascino mascolino da vitellone della riviera Romagnola, un amarcord alla Fellini de noiartri, a proposito la Gradisca e' ancora viva? che seno.....avra' avuto la 7°...


----------



## oscuro (2 Marzo 2012)

*Lothar*

Altro che oscuro......questo è incazzato nerissimo...!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> E certo! che scherziamo? si e' mantenuta vergine per te....per il principe azzurro...ma dai! Magari tra un po' salta fuori che gli hai insegnato il kamasutra e si e' innamorata pazzamente per il tuo fascino mascolino da vitellone della riviera Romagnola, un amarcord alla Fellini de noiartri, a proposito la Gradisca e' ancora viva? che seno.....avra' avuto la 7°...


)))


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> )))


scusate non mi sono firmata sono rossi che mette le faccine
mi fa skiantare immagine del vitellone anche io ci associo lothar poi magari è più fine

io sonoa ndata x anni da 16 ai 24 in vacanza sulla riviera casa di una zia
ammappa ma di marpioni così mai visti non potevi fare mezzo metro

ma la gradisca è una tipa?


----------



## Incazzato Nero (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusate non mi sono firmata sono rossi che mette le faccine
> mi fa skiantare immagine del vitellone anche io ci associo lothar poi magari è più fine
> 
> io sonoa ndata x anni da 16 ai 24 in vacanza sulla riviera casa di una zia
> ...


La Gradisca gestiva il bar, una grassona con 2 tette da 7°, quando si avvicinavano al bar i vari Lothar (vitelloni de noiartri), lei sporgeva le sue tette sul bancone dicendo: Gradisca?, Non intendeva le tette chiaramente ma, i vari vitelloni dei poveri credevano che ci stesse per una scopata...da qui il soprannome di Gradisca...ma lei i vitelloni da strapazzo nemmeno li calcolava di striscio...erano loro che si illudevano ripiegando poi su donne di mestiere e facili costumi


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altro che oscuro......questo è incazzato nerissimo...!!


Caro amico mio,che piacere leggerti,tutto ok??

Si e'incazzato perche non scopa mai,io che tra casa e fuori faccio,sono allegrissimscuro pensavo fosse palese..ovvio che a 54anni quello che ti trasmette una donna lo capisci,se non sei invornito...infatti alla fine le faccio''scusa ma la storia precedente''....''ah no solo 3 caffe'''...ahahahahh..tu ci eri gia'arrivato,ma senza offesa,qualcuno qua'dentro e'un po'indietro


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusate non mi sono firmata sono rossi che mette le faccine
> mi fa skiantare immagine del vitellone anche io ci associo lothar poi magari è più fine
> 
> io sonoa ndata x anni da 16 ai 24 in vacanza sulla riviera casa di una zia
> ...



ma mi pare sempre senza offesa che non abbiate capito un tubo di me..ne ho viste e scartate tante perche'donnette squallide vestite male,immodestamente so dove posso puntare..quella era di altissmo livello socio culturale,e ovviamnete economico.

Non sono romagnolo,ma emiliano...dettaglio non da poco


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma mi pare sempre senza offesa che non abbiate capito un tubo di me..*ne ho viste e scartate tante perche'donnette squallide vestite male*,immodestamente so dove posso puntare..*quella era di altissmo livello socio culturale,e ovviamnete economico.
> 
> *Non sono romagnolo,ma emiliano...dettaglio non da poco



però è brutta sta discriminazione che fai...da donna ti dico che è veramente brutta


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma mi pare sempre senza offesa che non abbiate capito un tubo di me..ne ho viste e scartate tante perche'donnette squallide vestite male,immodestamente so dove posso puntare..quella era di altissmo livello socio culturale,e ovviamnete economico.
> 
> Non sono romagnolo,ma emiliano...dettaglio non da poco


non so cosa tu voglia far capire di te ma a me che tu puntassi all'altissimo livello socio culturale effettivamente era sfuggito.
Ti trovo così triste nel rimarcare ad ogni occasione che se non rispondono a determinati parametri (snobbini e borghesucci) le scarti...manco fosse un provino per continuare a tenere un profilo alto ..
Chiaro che qui  tu sei libero di giocare al personaggino che più ti piace ma credimi, alla lunga diventa pallosino.


----------



## Incazzato nero (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico mio,che piacere leggerti,tutto ok??
> 
> Si e'incazzato perche non scopa mai,io che tra casa e fuori faccio,sono allegrissimscuro pensavo fosse palese..ovvio che a 54anni quello che ti trasmette una donna lo capisci,se non sei invornito...infatti alla fine le faccio''scusa ma la storia precedente''....''ah no solo 3 caffe'''...ahahahahh..tu ci eri gia'arrivato,ma senza offesa,qualcuno qua'dentro e'un po'indietro


Meno male che ci sei tu che tieni alto il target dell'uomo scopatore, che ne sai se io non scopo? Sono felicemente sposato, ci amiamo come il primo giorno, sesso alla massima potenza che tu non potrai mai immaginare per quanto possa sforzarti.
Fai una selezione tra donne borghesi e proletarie quasi come se il tuo uccello avesse le piume di cristallo.
Sei alle tue ultime cartucce, (sempre che siano veri i tuo racconti di vitellone de noiartri), arripigghiati invornito!!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però è brutta sta discriminazione che fai...da donna ti dico che è veramente brutta


ma le mie amicizie sono tutte cosi Simy,non saprei cosa dire con simili donne..infatti era..caffe',va bene vedremo e via..in sgommata.Non e'discriminazione..e'la mia realta',poi ti dico che ho un'amica,guarda caso moglie di grandissimo avvocato,che anche in tuta,senza trucco,attira,ma non perche'sia bella..si capisce che e'di alta classe


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma le mie amicizie sono tutte cosi Simy,non saprei cosa dire con simili donne..infatti era..caffe',va bene vedremo e via..in sgommata.Non e'discriminazione..e'la mia realta',poi ti dico che ho un'amica,guarda caso moglie di grandissimo avvocato,che anche in tuta,senza trucco,attira,ma non perche'sia bella..si capisce che e'di alta classe



......vabbè io preferisco i tipi da "trattoria" l'alta classe non fa per me


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ......vabbè io preferisco i tipi da "trattoria" l'alta classe non fa per me [/QUOTE
> 
> non esagerare..io vivo in un paese.. e succede come a Roma..il lei qua'non esiste..ci diciamo ciao,sia se un'operaio in tuta,o il grande industriale in completo scuro..sai che quando passa Luca,nessuno dice Dottore buonasera..ma ciao Luca,ed 'e'personaggio galattico.


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ......vabbè io preferisco i tipi da "trattoria" l'alta classe non fa per me [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > luca luchino della fevvavi ??:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


Caro Mario,
hai cercato di guardare dentro la mia vita, hai cercato di immaginare una solitudine, una vita sprecata. Hai cercato l'uomo dentro l'amante crudele e spietato, per mostrare il tuo disprezzo in modo garbato. 
Eccolo l'uomo, è di fronte a te.
Un uomo come tanti, per nulla speciale. Un uomo che ha imparato a guardare dentro il cuore di una donna, con la giusta curiosità e il giusto interesse per capire.
So leggere i vuoti. So leggere la paura di non essere più importante. So leggere il diritto di essere donna.  E femmina.
So far l'amore. Per ore ed ore. Giorni. So far sentire importante una donna. 
In me non cercava te. In me cercava l'uomo che aveva creduto di trovare in te, e che tu non sei.
E che non troverà mai neanche in me. 
Perchè io sono quel che sono, per lei, e per mille altre come lei, perchè non mi lascerò mai uccidere dai giorni uguali.

Michele


----------



## Ewy (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Mario,
> hai cercato di guardare dentro la mia vita, hai cercato di immaginare una solitudine, una vita sprecata. Hai cercato l'uomo dentro l'amante crudele e spietato, per mostrare il tuo disprezzo in modo garbato.
> Eccolo l'uomo, è di fronte a te.
> Un uomo come tanti, per nulla speciale. Un uomo che ha imparato a guardare dentro il cuore di una donna, con la giusta curiosità e il giusto interesse per capire.
> ...


Mario non voglio infierire...meglio sarebbe stata una scatola di cioccolatini con un bel biglietto di auguri e ringraziamenti a Michele.

Michele, non sono cazzi miei, ma visto che la vostra storia e' pubblica, beh, potevi rispiarmarti questo sermone.
Tu sei, tu sei, io sono....ma per piacere....chi sei? chieditelo veramente rileggendo la tua lettera...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Mario non voglio infierire...meglio sarebbe stata una scatola di cioccolatini con un bel biglietto di auguri e ringraziamenti a Michele.
> 
> Michele, non sono cazzi miei, ma visto che la vostra storia e' pubblica, beh, potevi rispiarmarti questo sermone.
> Tu sei, tu sei, io sono....ma per piacere....chi sei? chieditelo veramente rileggendo la tua lettera...


Ewy questa storia puzza di bruciato..lo sento da qua'...e'costruita ad hoc


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy questa storia puzza di bruciato..lo sento da qua'...e'costruita ad hoc


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy questa storia puzza di bruciato..lo sento da qua'...e'costruita ad hoc


:yes:


----------



## Ewy (2 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy questa storia puzza di bruciato..lo sento da qua'...e'costruita ad hoc


non so' potrebbe anche essere che sia vera, hai visto mai, in ogni caso mi ritiro e attendo gli eventi...:condom:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Mario,
> hai cercato di guardare dentro la mia vita, hai cercato di immaginare una solitudine, una vita sprecata. Hai cercato l'uomo dentro l'amante crudele e spietato, per mostrare il tuo disprezzo in modo garbato.
> Eccolo l'uomo, è di fronte a te.
> Un uomo come tanti, per nulla speciale. Un uomo che ha imparato a guardare dentro il cuore di una donna, con la giusta curiosità e il giusto interesse per capire.
> ...


Ecco. Uno che me risponde così, sarebbe da prendere a sediate sulle gengive fino a che la sedia stessa non diventa segatura.

Nel caso fosse vera.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

Confermo che fa l'amore per giorni e giorni e giorni senza mai smettere. Anche settimane a volte. Una roba mai vista prima


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Marzo 2012)

Infatti. Bisogna sparagli per farlo smettere


----------



## Leda (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Confermo che fa l'amore per giorni e giorni e giorni senza mai smettere. Anche settimane a volte. Una roba mai vista prima





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti. Bisogna sparagli per farlo smettere



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Mario,
> hai cercato di guardare dentro la mia vita, hai cercato di immaginare una solitudine, una vita sprecata. Hai cercato l'uomo dentro l'amante crudele e spietato, per mostrare il tuo disprezzo in modo garbato.
> Eccolo l'uomo, è di fronte a te.
> Un uomo come tanti, per nulla speciale. Un uomo che ha imparato a guardare dentro il cuore di una donna, con la giusta curiosità e il giusto interesse per capire.
> ...



Ma perché nOn vi trovate e non piangete uno sulla spalla dell'altro..
Perso per perso.... AlmenO qualcosa che si trova c'è no!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Non come me che mi addormento....:carneval::carneval::carneval:
E poi mi sveglio e ti dico...ehi ma hai finito?
Cara ne hai ancora per molto?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2012)

*ot*

Qualcuno mi spiega come si recupera il discorso dell'utente Mario? vedo che ci giocate ( e non ne vedo il motivo ,in verità) e il 3d è inquinato da scazzi e sollazzi.


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> sono Mario, cioè colui che ha scritto originariamente la lettera come "utente non registrato". ora sono registrato come Mario2 e a scanso di equivoci non ho mai scritto prima d'ora su di un forum e questa e la seconda volta che vi scrivo.
> non conoscevo questo sito non più di un giorno fà e non ho mai risposto a nessuno.
> 
> la lettera è stata veramente inviata a Michele qualche tempo fà. Nello scriverla ed inviarla è come se mi fossi libetato, uno sfogo è chiaro, dopo più di un anno passato a riflettere e soffrire.
> ...


Eccoti! Mi ero persa in un mare di commenti fuori luogo...
Quindi conosci molto bene quest'uomo . Cosa ti ha risposto? E dici che è innamorato e soffre anche lui...Ma perché non hai lasciato tua moglie libera di seguirlo? Lo hai detto tu che soffrite in 3...non mi sembra giusto. Nessuno di voi ha progetti di felicità?


----------



## Leda (2 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Nessuno di voi ha progetti di felicità?


Questa è una domanda che qui dentro sembra che non si faccia nessuno :up:


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda che qui dentro sembra che non si faccia nessuno :up:


Ognuno di noi dovrebbe propendere a realizzare i propri sogni e di conseguenza provare ad essere felici. Ovvio cercando di non far soffrire nessuno. Ma in queste situazioni qualcuno deve soffrire per forza. Ma almeno soffre 1 su 3. 3 su 3 mi pare eccessivo ed inutile.


----------



## Leda (2 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi dovrebbe propendere a realizzare i propri sogni e di conseguenza provare ad essere felici. Ovvio cercando di non far soffrire nessuno. Ma in queste situazioni qualcuno deve soffrire per forza. Ma almeno soffre 1 su 3. 3 su 3 mi pare eccessivo ed inutile.


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Mario,
> hai cercato di guardare dentro la mia vita, hai cercato di immaginare una solitudine, una vita sprecata. Hai cercato l'uomo dentro l'amante crudele e spietato, per mostrare il tuo disprezzo in modo garbato.
> Eccolo l'uomo, è di fronte a te.
> Un uomo come tanti, per nulla speciale. Un uomo che ha imparato a guardare dentro il cuore di una donna, con la giusta curiosità e il giusto interesse per capire.
> ...


Avrei da pensare, molto da pensare su cosa è vero o cosa non lo sia, comunque.
Mi getto di botto in una storia come questa, vera o falsa che sia non ha importanza, e cosa farei a questo punto? farei la più semplice delle cose, armato di quella rabbia che, solo il tradito conosce, farei sapere a mia moglie che sto andando a picchiare il tizio ( glielo farei sapere perchè incazzato nero ho bisogno di far soffrire prima lei e poi lui) E farei tutto ciò aspettando prima di calmarmi un po, ma solo per il gusto di godermi il momento! ecco dopo potrei anche calmarmi e cominciare a fare quello che è giusto fare con mia moglie. 

P.S. Dopo averlo picchiato, non avrebbe importanza sapere chi le ha prese, avrebbe importanza far sapere al tizio che ci sarebbe stata la seconda volta.


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2012)

...che dire.
allora togliamo di mezzo qualche dubbio. michele non mi ha mai risposto e comunque no l'avrebbe fatto sicuramente su di un forum. la lettera, congeniata bene, stilisticamente nella norma scritta da un" utente non registrato" che si firma Michele e indirizzata a me, è un falso. complimenti perchè si intuisce che vi è stata un attenta lettura di quello che ho scritto io a lui, ma se ne è completamente perso il senso. ho già scritto che a chi come me è stato tradito, no sono estranei sentimenti di rabbia e soprattutto di inadeguatezza e disistima no era necessario sottolinearlo. la prima persona che ha idealizzato l'amante è stato/a proprio colui/ei che ah decantatao le forti disi amatorie di michele. figura romantica e passionale, di tutte le donne o meglio femmine di cui scrive tralaltro incapace di soffermarsi su di nessuna.
la sua figura vi assicuro non è così. Michele si è innamorato di mia moglie e semplicemente non è corrisposto, da qui deriva la sua sofferenza. soffriamo in tre, e non è strano nè affollato,nè controproduce. è solo un dato di fatto. ognuno ha perso qualcosa. qualcosa che voleva, che desiderava, che già aveva.Volevo solo far notare questo.

volevo comunque ringraziarvi per le note e i consigli. pensate che ero arrivato, seppur con gratuite offese a prendere in considerazione anche utenti particolari, cercando nel loro modo di esprimersi ( Rabarbaro, utente figo) una logica che invece non c'è.l'interesse per questi personaggi, non è nel fine ma nel modo, riprova certa nè ho avuta leggendo altri medesimi interventi su altre discussioni su questo forum. preoccupati della forma con cui scrivono, si dimenticano di dire la loro. il risultato è il niente assoluto, un vuoto  articolato, infarcito di aggettivi e detti ricercati, frasi in dialetto (exstermy) forse romanesco?...  dove compiacere se stessi e il proprio ego di scrittore fallito prende il sopravvento. non è un caso che questi personaggi affollino questo forum. e ci sarebbe da pensare al cociente dolore che li tormenta e che mai manifesteranno... (saranno forse corna?)
Mario


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...che dire.
> allora togliamo di mezzo qualche dubbio. michele non mi ha mai risposto e comunque no l'avrebbe fatto sicuramente su di un forum. la lettera, congeniata bene, stilisticamente nella norma scritta da un" utente non registrato" che si firma Michele e indirizzata a me, è un falso. complimenti perchè si intuisce che vi è stata un attenta lettura di quello che ho scritto io a lui, ma se ne è completamente perso il senso. ho già scritto che a chi come me è stato tradito, no sono estranei sentimenti di rabbia e soprattutto di inadeguatezza e disistima no era necessario sottolinearlo. la prima persona che ha idealizzato l'amante è stato/a proprio colui/ei che ah decantatao le forti disi amatorie di michele. figura romantica e passionale, di tutte le donne o meglio femmine di cui scrive tralaltro incapace di soffermarsi su di nessuna.
> la sua figura vi assicuro non è così. Michele si è innamorato di mia moglie e semplicemente non è corrisposto, da qui deriva la sua sofferenza. soffriamo in tre, e non è strano nè affollato,nè controproduce. è solo un dato di fatto. ognuno ha perso qualcosa. qualcosa che voleva, che desiderava, che già aveva.Volevo solo far notare questo.
> 
> ...


Yeahaaaaaaaaaa!! e con questo c'è chi se la prende in saccoccia! tutti compresi!
Ma tanto non servirà a nulla e l'autore di questo thread lo ha ben capito.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Skizzofern ha detto:
> 
> 
> > proprio lui..ehm ehm Skizz fai l'invornito per finta allora..comunque gran persona e guai a chi lo tocca..
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

*A Mario*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar. conosci le
> storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici. sai di
> ...


le tue parole mi hanno toccata...devi essere un uomo meraviglioso. Tua moglie è fortunata e non lo sa... 

Moody


----------

